# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] دعوة لكا محاسبين المنتدي -- اتفضلوا هنا لو سمحت

## mada4top

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اولا عايز ارحب بكل اعضاء المنتدي وخصوصا المحاسبين*  
*الحقيقة بما اني محاسب فكرت اني اعمل الموضوع ده للاستفادة*  
*الموضوع ببساطة اني بدعو كل محاسب انه يدخل ويسجل حضورة معايا في الموضوع ده* 
*وده هيكون لفترة مش كبيرة بحيث اننا نعطي فرصة للكل انه يسجل حضوره معانا* 
*بعد كده ان شاء الله تعالي هيكون الموضوع ده مخصص لطرح الاسئلة علي بعض مش اختبارات ولكن* 
*ممكن انا عندي مشكلة في شغلي وعايز استشير حد يفهمني ويعرف انا عايز ايه بالظبط وكمان هيكون الموضوع* 
*ده للتعلم بمعني اني ان شاء الله هبدا بوضع دروس او قواعد للمحاسبة وده طبعا بمساعدة كل الاعضاء المحاسبين* 
*واتمني انهم يعملوا كده برضو يعني لو كل واحد كتب درس كل اسبوع مثلا هيبقي عندنا كمية معلومات كبيرة نستفيد منها*  
*باذن الله تعالي* 
*ارجو ان الموضوع يعجبكم وارجو من المسؤلين تثبيت الموضوع لاني اعتقد انه موضوع مهم ومفيد باذن الله* 
*اتمني ايضا التفاعل مع الموضوع وارجو كتابة رايكم في الموضوع (( هل هينفع ونكمل ولا ....... ))* 
*شكرا ومنتظر ردودكم سلااااااااااااااام*

----------


## زهــــراء

*الأخ محمد ..وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
فكرة جميلة لو كل مختص أو مهتم بالأمر شارك فيها أكيد تبادل الخبرات والفائدة سيكون شيء مفرح..
والله من تحمسي للفكرة حبيت أشترك ..ينفع تعتبروني محاسبة؟
يلا بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ..متابعة معكم..*

----------


## ابن البلد

انا كنت محاسب قديم 
ينفع أتواجد ؟

شكرا
محمد  :f:

----------


## oo7

*اسجل حضورى*
*معكم مصطفى احمد محاسب بشركة عقارات*
*واكيد هاكون اكتر واحد عنده مشاكل محاسبية*
*فهمتك دلوقتى يا مادا*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## طائر الشرق

انا مش محاسب مادى

انا كنت محاسب على نفسى  

انفع؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

انا  طلعت كتب المحاسبة القديمة اللى عندى 
حاراجعها علشان اجاوب على اى سؤال 
بس مش عاوز اسئله صعبة

تحياتى لك واعجابى بالفكرة

----------


## drmustafa

وأنا أيضاً
بما نى بدأـت حياتى العملية
مراجعاً فى إحدى شركات المحاسبة والمراجعة العالمية 
مستعد للإجابة على أى سؤال

----------


## mada4top

> *الأخ محمد ..وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
> *فكرة جميلة لو كل مختص أو مهتم بالأمر شارك فيها أكيد تبادل الخبرات والفائدة سيكون شيء مفرح..*
> *والله من تحمسي للفكرة حبيت أشترك ..ينفع تعتبروني محاسبة؟*
> 
> *يلا بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ..متابعة معكم..*


 
*وعليكم السلام*

*نورتي الموضوع اختي زهراء وشرفتيني بوجودك* 

*طبعا ينفع نعتبرك محاسبة بس شوفيني باي حاجه وانا امشيهالك هههه*

**

----------


## mada4top

> انا كنت محاسب قديم 
> ينفع أتواجد ؟
> 
> شكرا
> محمد


*اهلا ابن البلد منور والله* 

*اكيد طبعا ينفع تتواجد معانا دا شرف ليا*

*بس معلش حته استغلال كده ياريت الموضوع يتثبت لو ينفع يعني*

*شكرا علي مرورك*

----------


## mada4top

> *اسجل حضورى*
> *معكم مصطفى احمد محاسب بشركة عقارات*
> *واكيد هاكون اكتر واحد عنده مشاكل محاسبية*
> *فهمتك دلوقتى يا مادا*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*


 
*اخيرا يا مصطفي شرفت* 

*اولا الله يكون في عونك* 

*اعرف ان محاسب العقارات ده بيقابل مشاكل فعلا كتيره*

*كده ضمنا محاسبة تكاليف ان شاء الله*

----------


## mada4top

> انا مش محاسب مادى
> 
> انا كنت محاسب على نفسى 
> 
> انفع؟


 
*اهي نوع من انواع المحاسبة برضو* 
*نورت ياباشا*

----------


## mada4top

> انا طلعت كتب المحاسبة القديمة اللى عندى 
> حاراجعها علشان اجاوب على اى سؤال 
> بس مش عاوز اسئله صعبة
> 
> تحياتى لك واعجابى بالفكرة


*كويس طالما فيها كتب يبقي هنستفيد اكتر ان شاء الله*

*شرفت ياسكندراني*

----------


## mada4top

> وأنا أيضاً
> بما نى بدأـت حياتى العملية
> مراجعاً فى إحدى شركات المحاسبة والمراجعة العالمية 
> مستعد للإجابة على أى سؤال


*ماشاء الله* 

*مراجع يبقي تماااااااااام دا انا هوجع راسك بالاسئلة*

*بس ياريت ماتندمش علي انك سجلت هنا*

*والله عندي سؤال ليك بس هخليه لما نبدا ان شاء الله*

----------


## محمد رفعت

*[grade="00008b 8b0000 008000 00008b"]ممكن اشترك معاكم  و علي فكرة انا باشتغل مراجع في مكتب محاسبة و دي اول مساهمة في الموضوع شيت اكسيل  لحساب ضريبة كسب العمل و فقا لاخر تعديلات مصلحة الضرائب اهداء لاحلي و اجمل منتدي

 الملف بالمرفقات[/grade]*

----------


## M!sS Roro

موضوع خطييييييييييييير ... 


الجميــل ان موضووعك يعتبــر .. حلقه اجتماعيه لكل مدمني الارقام في المنتدى .. احم احم قصدي لكل المحاسبيـن  ::$:  ..

واالله .. انا علاقتي باالارقام وبالجمع والضرب .. زي علاقتي مع اسرائيل ومع الاقتصاد العالمي ونزول الاسهم ..  :: 


.. يعني انا هاقعد على المدرجاااااات واشجع المشاركين .. واتفرج علي رايح ولي جاي ..  ::p: 

.. مــــــوضـوع جميــل يــآآ اخ محمـد . وعجــبني اووي ...  :f: 

.. والــى الامـآآم ..

----------


## mada4top

> *ممكن اشترك معاكم و علي فكرة انا باشتغل مراجع في مكتب محاسبة و دي اول مساهمة في الموضوع شيت اكسيل لحساب ضريبة كسب العمل و فقا لاخر تعديلات مصلحة الضرائب اهداء لاحلي و اجمل منتدي*
> 
> 
> 
> *الملف بالمرفقات**
> *


 

*تسلم ايدك استاذ محمد نورتني* 

*شكرا علي تسجيل حضورك وعلي الملف ده*

----------


## mada4top

> موضوع خطييييييييييييير ... 
> 
> 
> الجميــل ان موضووعك يعتبــر .. حلقه اجتماعيه لكل مدمني الارقام في المنتدى .. احم احم قصدي لكل المحاسبيـن  ..
> 
> واالله .. انا علاقتي باالارقام وبالجمع والضرب .. زي علاقتي مع اسرائيل ومع الاقتصاد العالمي ونزول الاسهم .. 
> 
> 
> .. يعني انا هاقعد على المدرجاااااات واشجع المشاركين .. واتفرج علي رايح ولي جاي .. 
> ...


 

*انتي زعلتيني كده يارورو*

*ليه مش بتحبي الارقام ؟؟*

*طيب جربي كده تتعاملي مع الحسابات والارقام والله هتحبيها جدا*

*عارفه دايما كنت بقول ان الحسابات والارقام دي الحلجه اللي بتشغل مخي* 

*اه والله ولما كنت في الكليه وكنت اذاكر نظري كنت بتعب جدا فكنت لازم اقوم احل مسءلتين محاسبة ولا حاجه* 

*تقوم دماغي للظبط تاني واعرف اذاكر* 

*جربي بس ومش هتندمي وانا ممكن اديكي درس ببلاش ( هما 100 ريال بس للحصة ) ههه*

*نورتي الموضوع يارورو*

----------


## mada4top

*السلام عليكم* 

*ايه ياجماعة مافيش حد ناوي ينضم تاني ولا ايه ؟؟*


*يعني ابدا ولا استني شويه ؟؟*

*يا خوانا يا محاسبين حد يرد عليا*

----------


## mada4top

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد اننا نبدا بقي 

بس الاول عايز اقولكم اني محاسب مبتدئ يعني لو في حاجه غلط ياريت تعرفوني ولو في اضافات ولا حاجه يارت تكتبوها وتفيدوني
انا طبعا هبدا من الاول خالص اكني براجع معلوماتي معاكم ( اذا كان في معلومات اصلا )

المحاسبة عبارة عن اصول وخصوم 

هنتكلم النهاردة علي الاصول

الاصول بتنقسم لقسمين
اصول ثابتة
اصول متداولة
هناخد الاصول الثابتة الاول 
الاصول الثابتة :- هي الاصول الملموسة التي تحتفظ بها المنشاة بهدف استخدامها في الانتاج او اغراض ادارية
او تاجيرها للغير 

امثلة :- الاراضي - المباني - السيارات - الاثاث - المعدات والالات دي امثال للاصول الثابتة بتشتريها المنشاة وبتكون راس مال للشركة او من ضمن راس المال 
ويتم استهلاكها علي فترات يتم الاتفاق عليها ولكن هناك طرق عديدة لاستهلاك الاصول 

طريقة القسط الثابت :- فيها يتم تقسيم قيمة الاصل علي عدد سنين الاهلاك ويتم تحميل السنة بما يخصها من هذا المصروف
طريقة القسط المتناقص :- وفيها يتم تحديد نسبة اهلاك معينة ولتكن 10 % كل سنة وتخصم من السنة الاولي ويتم
حساب نفس النسبة ولكن بعد خصم اهلاك السنة الماضية
طريقة الوحدات المنتجة :- عند شراء الاصل يتوقع الخبراء كمية او عدد الوحدات المتوقع انتاجها وعليه يتم حساب 
النسبة =قيمة الاصل /عدد الوحدات المتوقعة 
ويتم ضرب النسبة الناتجة في عدد الوحدات الناتجة كل عام 
طريقة مجموع السنين :- عند شاء الاصل يكون مثلا عدد السنوات الانتاجية للاصل 4 سنوات يتم احتساب الاهلاك
علي عدد السنوات --> 1+2+3+4 = 10
وبالتالي تكون اهلاك الاصل للسنة الاولي = 10/4 والتانية = 10/3 وهكذا
طريقة ضعف نسبة الاهلاك :- يتم تحديد نسبة اهلاك مثلا 10 % يتم مضاعفت النسبة لتكون 20 %
ثم يتم احتساب اهلاك السنة الاولي بالضرب في 20% والسنة الثانية بالضرب في 20%ولكن بعد خصم اهلاك السنة الماضية
طريقة اعادة التقدير :-اعتقد انها طرية صعبة جدا ورايي انها لن تعطي نتائج سليمة ولكن
تم شراء الة بمبلغ 1200 جنية وخلال العام تم شراء الة اخري ب 300 جنية يكون اجمالي الالات 1500 جنية
وتم تقدير قيمة الالات اخر العام ب 1100 جنية وبالتالي يكون اهاك هذا العام يساوي 400 جنية ويتم تكرار هذه 
العملية كل عام
هناك معادلة يتم استخدامها لهذه الطريقة :- الاهلاك = قيمة اول الفترة + مشتريات الفترة - رصيد اخر الفترة

----------


## mada4top

نرجع تاني للاصول ونشوف خصائصها 

1- لها كيان مادي ملموس
2- يتم شرائها لاغراض استخدامها في عمليات اقتصادية وليس بغرض البيع
3- تتميز بانها طويلة الاجل وبالتالي يتم الاستفادة منها علي فترات طويلة


قيد اثبات الاصول 

عند بدء النشاط من الممكن ان يدخل احد الشركاء مثلا بمقر للمنشاه او ارض او اي اصلعلي انه من حصته في راس المال

**** محـ/ الاصل 
****الح/ راس مال الشريك (س)


من الممكن شراء اصول للشركة بعد فترة مثلا 

***** محـ/ الاصل 
****الحـ/النقدية او البنك

----------


## M!sS Roro

جميــل يا مــآآدا ..

وانا متاابعه .. للموضووع ..  ::$:  .. وباحاول افهم حاجه ..

----------


## mada4top

> جميــل يا مــآآدا ..
> 
> وانا متاابعه .. للموضووع ..  .. وباحاول افهم حاجه ..


*ربنا يخليكي ياريم*

*لو عايزة تعرفي او تفهمي اي حاجه انا موجود*

*انتي تامري بس*

----------


## اسكندرانى

جميل وساهل وبسيط 
شكرا على الشرح ومجهودك الطيب

----------


## mada4top

> جميل وساهل وبسيط 
> شكرا على الشرح ومجهودك الطيب


 
*اهلا بيك اسكندراني* 
*يارب اكون قدرت اشرح كويس*

*شكرا علي مرورك ومشاركتك*

----------


## mada4top

السلام عليكم ياشباب

صباح الارقام  
ان شاء الله اليوم هكلمكم عن الاصول المتداولة

الاصول المتداولة :-  هي أصول الشركة التي يمكن تحويلها إلي نقدية أو يتم استهلاكها في خلال عام واحد.

زي مثلا النقدية (الصندوق) - البنك - العملاء - المخزون 
__________________________________________________  ______

الاصول الاخري :- هي اصول غير ملموسة 

زي مثلا مصروفات التاسيس - شهرة المحل - 

__________________________________________________  ______

طبعا احنا عارفين ان القيد المحاسبي بيتكون من طرفين ( طرف مدين و طرف دائن )

الاصول بطبيعتها بتكون مدينة 

بالبلدي كده 

الاصول لما تزيد تيجي مدينة في القيد ولما تنقص تيجي دائنة في القيد

مثلا :- النقدية احنا اتفقنا انها من الاصول وكمان اتفقنا ان الاصول مدينة
طيب لو قلنا اننا اشترينا سيارة مثلا بـ 1000 جنية نقدا 

هيكون القيد     
من ح/ الاصل ( السيارات)
الي ح / النقدية 

زي ماحنا شايفين النقدية جات دائنة لان النقدية اللي عندي قلت بـ1000 جنية

طيب لو قلنا اننا بعنا من المخزون مثلا بضاعة بـ 1000 جنية

هيكون القيد
من ح / النقدية
الي ح / المبيعات

وهنا جات النقدية مدينة لانها زادت بـ1000 جنية

بالبلدي تاني هقول ان اللي بياخد بيكون مدين واللي بيدي بيكون دائن تمام؟؟ ::xx::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mada4top
					

السلام عليكم ياشباب

صباح الارقام  
ان شاء الله اليوم هكلمكم عن الاصول المتداولة

الاصول المتداولة :-  هي أصول الشركة التي يمكن تحويلها إلي نقدية أو يتم استهلاكها في خلال عام واحد.

زي مثلا النقدية (الصندوق) - البنك - العملاء - المخزون 
__________________________________________________  ______

الاصول الاخري :- هي اصول غير ملموسة 

زي مثلا مصروفات التاسيس - شهرة المحل - 

__________________________________________________  ______

طبعا احنا عارفين ان القيد المحاسبي بيتكون من طرفين ( طرف مدين و طرف دائن )

الاصول بطبيعتها بتكون مدينة 

بالبلدي كده 

الاصول لما تزيد تيجي مدينة في القيد ولما تنقص تيجي دائنة في القيد

مثلا :- النقدية احنا اتفقنا انها من الاصول وكمان اتفقنا ان الاصول مدينة
طيب لو قلنا اننا اشترينا سيارة مثلا بـ 1000 جنية نقدا 

هيكون القيد     
من ح/ الاصل ( السيارات)
الي ح / النقدية 

زي ماحنا شايفين النقدية جات دائنة لان النقدية اللي عندي قلت بـ1000 جنية

طيب لو قلنا اننا بعنا من المخزون مثلا بضاعة بـ 1000 جنية

هيكون القيد
من ح / النقدية
الي ح / المبيعات

وهنا جات النقدية مدينة لانها زادت بـ1000 جنية

بالبلدي تاني هقول ان اللي بياخد بيكون مدين واللي بيدي بيكون دائن تمام؟؟










موضوع جميل يا مادا وتسلم ايدك ...

أخوك أهلاوى بقى عانى مع المحاسبة ديه لانى دخلت الامتحان من غير شرح ولا شىء عشان كان تحويلى من كلية لكلية فى وقت الامتحان ووصل تحويلى قبل الامتحانات ب 9 ايام  بس الحمد لله ديه كانت فايدة برده إنى مسكت الكتب وافتريت فيها  وفى الاجازة بتاعة سنة أولى ولا أكنى بحضر دكتوراه فيها لحد ما فهمتها من شرح المحاضرات وربنا يكرمه دكتور (حسن الصباغ ) على ما أذكر كتابه كان جامد جدا وفادنى جدا جدا لما قريته ... والحمد لله جيبت فيها إمتياز 


انا بقى كونت فكرة تلخص موضوع المحاسبة المالية فى خمس دقايق بس كله كلام بالبلد يعنى 

بس إن شاء الله ممكن بعدها اى شخص يعمل اى قيد محاسبى بإيده ...

واستعنت فى التلخيص ده (بمبدأ "القيد المزدوج") وهو أحد مبادىء المحاسبة المالية ...

ومبدأ القيد المزدوج يتلخص إن فيه جانبين لأى قيد (جانب مدين وجانب دائن) والإتنين بيكونوا متساويين ... وبالبلدى كده اى معاملة بتحصل فى اى شركة من شراء بيع أهلاك .. إلخ من المعاملات بيترتب عليها حاجتين ... حاجة حلوة بتستفاد منها الشركة وحاجة وحشة بتتنازل عنها فى سبيل الحصول على الحاجة الحلوة ديه ... 

يبقى لما اسمع عن اى شىء عملته الشركة افكر على طول ايه اللى الشركة هتاخده .. وايه اللى هتتنازل عنه عشان تحصل على الشىء اللى هتاخده ده ...

فى الجانب المدين >>>> أحط الشىء الحلو دايماً اللى الشركة هتستفاد بيه

فى الجانب الدائن >>>> أحط الشىء الوحش اللى الشركة هتتنازل عنه عشان تحصل على الشىء الحلو 



فمثلاً : الشركة اشترت سيارات .. وأراضى ... وأوراق مالية مثلا ... فى سبيل عملية الشراء ديه هى يا إما هتضحى بالمال (فى حالة إنها هتدفع نقداً ) أو هتضحى بالديون (تزود الدائنون ليها : فى حالة إنها هتشترى الحاجات ديه على الحساب ) 

يبقى القيد كالتالى :

من حـ/ الحاجة الحلوة 
     إلى حـ/ الحاجة الوحشة 


وفى مثالنا ده الحاجة الحلوة اللى طلعت بيها الشركة هى إن رصيد السيارات زاد عندها وكمان الاراضى وكمان اوراق مالية ... والحاجة الوحشة اللى ضحت بيها عشان تحصل على الحاجات ديه هى النقود (فى حالة الشراء نقداً) أو الدائنون (فى حالة البيع على الحساب )

يبقى القيد كالتالى :-

من مذكورين 
حـ/الاراضى
حـ/ السيارات
حـ/ أوراق مالية 
      إلى حـ / الصندوق أو البنك أو الدائنون (على حساب طريقة الدفع)



والقصة ديه تنطبق على اى شىء تعمله الشركة او اى معاملة تقوم بيها ... 

مثال تانى على عملية البيع ... مثلا الشركة باعت بضاعة كانت عندها فى المخازن كانت قيمتها 100000 ج باعت منهم بـ 40000 ج نقداً وباعت 60000ج على الحساب .. ايه هو القيد المحاسبى بقى ...


نحلل المسألة الصغيرة ديه زى القاعدة اللى حطتها فوق 

أول شىء الشركة هتبيع بضاعة ... يعنى هستغنى عن البضاعة فى سبيل الحصول على المال(فى حالة البيع نقداً) ... أو هتستغنى عن البضاعة فى سبيل الحصول على المدينين (فى حالة البيع على الحساب) ... 

يبقى الشىء اللى بقى وحش عندنا هو (نقص البضاعة) والشىء الحلو (هو زيادة رصيد النقدية او زيادة رصيد المدينين) ...

يبقى القيد كالتالى ...

من حـ/ الشىء الحلو 
    إلى حـ/ الشىء الوحش 


فى مثالنا ده هيبقى القيد كالتالى :- 

40000 من حـ / الصندوق 
         40000 إلى حـ / البضاعة 
(فى حالة البيع نقداً)

60000 من حـ/ المدينين 
      60000 إلى حـ / البضاعة 
(بيع بضاعة على الحساب)



ونفس المنطق يتنطبق على أى معاملة تقوم بيها الشركة ... لازم نحدد أول شىء ايه هو الشىء الحلو وايه هو الشىء الوحش اللى بترتب على المعاملة ..... ثم نعرف المسمى اللى هنكتبه فى طرفى القيد يعنى مثلا فى حالة الشراء على الحساب بيسمى اللى بيداينونى (دائنون) وفى حالة البيع بيسمى اللى انا بداينهم (مدينون ) ... ثم فى النهاية نضع قيمة المعاملة فى الجانبين الدائن والمدين بنفس القيمة يعنى فى المدين فى المثال السابق 60000 ج وفى الدائن 60000 ج ....

وبكده يبقى اى قيد ممكن يتعمل ومافيش صعوبة فى القيد وبالذات إنه مش بقى حفظ ولكنه فهم وإحنا اللى بنكتبه بنفسنا .... 


أخر نقطة ...

ولازم نلاحظها كويس جدا جدا جدا ...

الشىء الحلو مش دايماً بيبقى مكسب أو زيادة مكسب ... ممكن يبقى تنقيص فى قيمة الخسارة وده يبقى مكسب ...

وبرده الشىء الوحش مش دايماً يبقى خسارة وزيادة خسارة ... ممكن يكون نقص مكسب ...

بمعنى أدق ...

لو أنا عندى ناس مدايننى (دائنون) بقيمة بضاعة انا اشتريتها منهم ... وهما ليهم عندى حوالى 100ج مثلا ... لو انا دفعت لهم من الديون ديه 20ج مثلا يبقى انا خسرت نقدية 20ج وفى الجانب الاخر كسبت انى نقصت الديانة بتوعى (الدائنون) ...

يبقى القيد كالتالى :-

20 من حـ/ الدائنون 
   20 إلى حـ / الصندوق 

(هنا الدائنون انا حطيتهم فى الجانب الحلو عشان هما نقصوا ... وهما بطبيعتهم خسارة عليا ... ولما انقص الخسارة من عليا يبقى كده مكسب ...)

تلخيصها ... إنى لو كان عليا ديون ودفعتها فده يبقى مكسب ليا إنى انهيت الديون اللى عليا بالرغم إنى دفعت فلوس .. والعكس صحيح لو اشتريت سيارات على الحساب .. يبقى كده رصيد السيارات هيزيد عندى جدا فعلا ويبقى مكسب بس فى الجانب الأخر هيزيد الدائنون ليا وده يبقى الجانب الوحش ...


أتمنى إن الجميع يكون استفاد من الجزئية ديه إن شاء الله ...

وألف شكر يا مادا على الموضوع الجميل ده ...

ولو فيه اى سؤال او شىء مش واضح أهلاً بأى سؤال ...

أخوكم أهلاوى شديد

*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

فكرة ممتازة يامحمد الله ينور عليك

معلش أنا جيت متأخر بس بجد عجبتنى الفكرة جدااااااااااا

عموما أنا بكالريوس تجارة بس شعبة علوم سياسية

أى حد يحتاج اى شرح فى اى مادة  انا موجود ( ادارة سياسة تسويق اقتصاد رياضة احصاء ...ألخ )

بس أى حد يحتاج حاجة فى مادة المحاااااااسبة أنا مش موجود خااالص

اشطة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mada4top

> *موضوع جميل يا مادا وتسلم ايدك ...* 
> *أخوك أهلاوى بقى عانى مع المحاسبة ديه لانى دخلت الامتحان من غير شرح ولا شىء عشان كان تحويلى من كلية لكلية فى وقت الامتحان ووصل تحويلى قبل الامتحانات ب 9 ايام  بس الحمد لله ديه كانت فايدة برده إنى مسكت الكتب وافتريت فيها  وفى الاجازة بتاعة سنة أولى ولا أكنى بحضر دكتوراه فيها لحد ما فهمتها من شرح المحاضرات وربنا يكرمه دكتور (حسن الصباغ ) على ما أذكر كتابه كان جامد جدا وفادنى جدا جدا لما قريته ... والحمد لله جيبت فيها إمتياز*  
> 
> *انا بقى كونت فكرة تلخص موضوع المحاسبة المالية فى خمس دقايق بس كله كلام بالبلد يعنى*  
> *بس إن شاء الله ممكن بعدها اى شخص يعمل اى قيد محاسبى بإيده ...* 
> *واستعنت فى التلخيص ده (بمبدأ "القيد المزدوج") وهو أحد مبادىء المحاسبة المالية ...* 
> *ومبدأ القيد المزدوج يتلخص إن فيه جانبين لأى قيد (جانب مدين وجانب دائن) والإتنين بيكونوا متساويين ... وبالبلدى كده اى معاملة بتحصل فى اى شركة من شراء بيع أهلاك .. إلخ من المعاملات بيترتب عليها حاجتين ... حاجة حلوة بتستفاد منها الشركة وحاجة وحشة بتتنازل عنها فى سبيل الحصول على الحاجة الحلوة ديه ...*  
> *يبقى لما اسمع عن اى شىء عملته الشركة افكر على طول ايه اللى الشركة هتاخده .. وايه اللى هتتنازل عنه عشان تحصل على الشىء اللى هتاخده ده ...* 
> *فى الجانب المدين >>>> أحط الشىء الحلو دايماً اللى الشركة هتستفاد بيه* 
> ...


 
*الله ينور عليك يا اهلاوي بجد شرح تمام والله*

*منور الموضوع بانجم ويارب اشوفك هنا علي طول* 

*ايوه كده ياجدعان حد يقول معايا اي حاجه انا لوحدي مش هينفع* 

*لازم كلنا نشارك مع بعض بس ياريت نلتزم بالترتيب يعني انابدات بالاصول يبقي نكلها لحد ما نخلص عليها*

*وبعد كده حد يبدا في حاجه تانية نكمل عليها وهكذا لان في ناس مش متخصصه وبتحاول تتابع معانا*

*شكرا يا اهلاوي*

----------


## mada4top

> فكرة ممتازة يامحمد الله ينور عليك
> 
> معلش أنا جيت متأخر بس بجد عجبتنى الفكرة جدااااااااااا
> 
> عموما أنا بكالريوس تجارة بس شعبة علوم سياسية
> 
> أى حد يحتاج اى شرح فى اى مادة انا موجود ( ادارة سياسة تسويق اقتصاد رياضة احصاء ...ألخ )
> 
> بس أى حد يحتاج حاجة فى مادة المحاااااااسبة أنا مش موجود خااالص
> ...


*اهلا بيكي يا محمد* 

*منور والله* 

*متقلقش هحتاج منك شرح في التسويق متستعجلش* 

*هتروح مني فين هزهقك يعني هزهقك هههههههه*

*انت ليه في دراسة الجدوي طبعا صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## mada4top

*صباح الخييييييييييييييييير ياجماعة* 

*طبعا بعد شرح اخويا اهلاوي مش هعرف اقول حاجه تانية في الاصول* 

*تقريبا كده خلصنا عليها بس فاضل حاجات هنتكلم عنها بعدين زي بيع الاصول واثبات الاهلاكات وحاجات مكلكعة*

*كده مش هوجع راسكم بيها دلوقتي* 

*__________________________________________________  ______*

*النهاردة هنبدا في القسم التاني وهو الخصوم ( الالتزامات ) في ناس كتير بتحب تسميها التزامات بدل الخصوم* 

*وانا مع الراي ده --- المهم*

*قبل ما ابدا عايز اقولكم حاجه* 

*اي مشروع بيبقي اما ليه او عليه صح ؟*

*طيب اي حاجه تيجي تحت بند ليه تبقي اصول واي حاجه تيجي تحت بند عليه تبقي الالتزامات تمام ؟*

*يبقي ممكن نعرف الالتزامات علي انها :- هي كل التزام مالي علي المنشاة للغير بس فس حاجه* 

*الجانب الدائن ده او الخصوم دي فيها قسمين*
*1- حقوق الملكية* 
*2- الالتزامات*

*حقوق الملكية :- هي عبارة عن الالتزامات المالية علي الشركة للمساهمين والشركاء*
*الالتزامات :- زي ما عرفناها فوق هي كل التزام مالي علي الشركة بس هنا بقي للغير* 

*واضح كده ؟ طيب تعالوا نشوف انواع الالتزامات*

*1- التزامات طويلة الاجل :- وهي الالتزامات اللي تسدد علي فترة طويلة اكبر من سنة زي القروض طويلة الاجل*
*2- التزامات قصيرة الاجل :-وهي الالتزامات اللي تسدد علي فترات قصيرة اقل من سنة زي الموردين - اوراق الدفع* 

*كمان هفكركم تاني ان الاصول بطبيعتها مدينة*
*والخصوم بطبيعتها دائنة ماتنسوش* 

*وهنطبق نفس الكلام بتاع الاصول علي الخصوم في حتة القيد* 

*يعني الخصوم لما تزيد تيجي دائنة في القيد*
*ولما تنقص تيجي مدينة في القيد*

*او لما الخصوم تاخد تيجي دائنة*
*ولما تدي تيجي مدينة* 

*حلو الكلام ؟؟؟ حد يقولي كلام جميل عشان اعرف اكمل*

----------


## deyamag

*ياريت تعمل حسابك في شرح محاسبة الموارد البشرية .*

*فيه كتير محتاجينها و يمكن مش عارفين انهم محتاجينها .*

----------


## mada4top

> *ياريت تعمل حسابك في شرح محاسبة الموارد البشرية .*
> 
> 
> *فيه كتير محتاجينها و يمكن مش عارفين انهم محتاجينها .*


 
*ان شاء الله* 

*وشكرا علي مشاركتك واتمني من حضرتك تفيدنا في الموضوع ده*

*ولو بجزء صغير من محاسبة الموارد البشرية*

----------


## oo7

انا متابع معاك يا مادا
واكيد هاييجى دورى عشان اشرح تكاليف المقاولات

----------


## mada4top

اخبارك ايه يا مصطفي

ياعم ادخل كمل معايا يازلمي (لبناني لبناني)

شاركني ياباشا كمل انت الخصوم ماشي ؟

----------


## mada4top

السلام عليكم 

هنتكلم دلوقتي عن المصروفات 

المصروفات دي انواع وكل نوع بيتوقع علي نشاط المنشاة

1- مصروفات ادارية
2- مصروفات تشغيلية
3- مصروفات بيع وتوزيع
4 - مصروفا تاسيس


عموما المصروفات بطيعتها حساب مدين 

هيكون القيد بتاعها

من ح/ المصروف

الي ح/ النقدية
والقيد ده في حالة ان المصروف اندفع نقدا من الصندوق 

من ح/ المصروف

الي ح / البنك
وده في حالة ان المصروف اندفع بشيك مثلا

من ح / المصروف 

الي ح/ عهدة ....
وده في حالة لو ان المصروف انصرف من عهدة احد الموظفين او ممكن المسؤول عن المصروفات والمشتريات

__________________________________________________  ______

في حاجه كمان في حاجه اسمها مصروف مقدم

مصروف مقدم :- ده مصروف بيخص فترة ماليه لسه مادخلناش فيها 

بمعني انا مثلا مستأجر مقر للشركة بـ 120000 جنية وده كان في 1/3/2008 مثلا

يبقي اللي يخص سنة 2008 هما 10 شهور يعني 100000 جنية والباقي بيسمي مصروف مقدم

لسنة 2009 بـ 20000 جنية 

يعني لازم كل سنة تتحمل بالجزء اللي يخصها بس

تمام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من ح/ مصروف مقدم

الي ح / البنك او النقدية

----------


## mada4top

*السلام عليكم* 
*في نوع كمان من المصروفات* 

*المصروف المستحق :- ده عبارة عن اي مصروف علي الشركة ولسه ماندفعش* 

*مثلا الرواتب بنيجي اخر الشهر وبنثبتها كمصروف مستحق علي الشركة وبعدين بندفع الرواتب يوم 1 او 2* 

*في الشهر الجديد فلازم نثبتها في الشهر بتاعها تحت بند رواتب مستحقة* 

*وفي طرية تانية ودي انا شخصيا بشتغل بيها* 

*بفتح لكل موظف باسمه تحت بند اسمه ذمم وبثبت فيه الراتب بتاع كل موظف فبيكون الموظف هنا دائن بالراتب بتاعة*

*ولما اصرف الرواتب برجع اثبت الراتب في الذمم وبالتالي بيكون الموظف مدين وبكده بقفل الحساب* 

*في ناس بتريح نفسها وبتثبت قيمة الرواتب كلها في الاجور المستحقة اللي هي تحت بند مصروفات مستحقة وده طبعا صح*

*بس موضوع الذمم بيريح لما الموظف مثلا ياخد سلفة* 
*-----------------------------------------------*
*مثلا نفترض ان موظف راتبة 1000 ريال واخد سلفة 200 ريال*

*200 من ح/ الموظف ( الذمم)*
*200 الي ح/ الصندوق* 
*وبكتب في شرح القيد انها سلفة وكده اصبح الموظف مدين بـ200 ريال*

*ولما اثبت الراتب* 
*1000 من ح/ الاجور والرواتب* 
*1000 الي ح / الموظف ( الذمم)*
*وبكده اصبح الموظف دائن بـ 800 ريال بس*

*وعند صرف الرواتب*
*800 من ح/ الموظف ( ذمم)*
*800 الي ح / الصندوق او البنك*
*وفشرح القيد بوضح انه تم خصم مبلغ السلفة*


*وبكده نلاحظ ان حساب الموظف اصبح صفر يعني لا ليه ولا عليه*

*والقيد النهائي هيكون بين الاجور والرواتب (مدين) وبين الصندوق ( دائن)*

----------


## مغترب

*متابع بإسمتاع

وإستفادة جزاك الله خيراً

أخوك 
محمد محاسب عام بالرياض*

----------


## mada4top

> *متابع بإسمتاع*
> 
> *وإستفادة جزاك الله خيراً*
> 
> *أخوك* 
> *محمد محاسب عام بالرياض*


 
*اهلا بيك اخي محمد* 

*ويارب فعلا يكون الشرح ده مفيد* 

*ومستني مشاركتك معانا*

----------


## mada4top

*السلام عليكم*  

*الايرادات :- تعنى الأموال التى ترد إلى الشركة من عمليات البيع والايرادات أخرى .* 
*الاول عايز اقول ان الايراد دائن بطبيعتة بعكس المصروف وبالتالي هيكون القيد* 
*من ح/ النقدية - البنك*
*الي ح / الايرادات* 
*كمان المبيعات زي الايرادات بالظبط يعني لو بعنا حاجه من منتجات الشركة ده يبقي ايراد للشركة ناتج عن عملية البيع* 
*يبقي القيد* 
*من ح / النقدية - البنك*
*الي ح / المبيعات* 
*في حاجه اسمها ايرادات اخري يعني ايرادات غير متعلقة ببيع المنتجات*  
*مثلا الشركة اخدت عموله لاي سبب من شركة اخري مثلا* 
*ده ايراد دخل للشركة بس مش ناتج عن عملية بيع*
*يبقي القيد* 
*من ح / البنك - النقدية*
*الي ح / ايرادات اخري*
*وطبعا بوضح انها عمولة ومصدرها في شرح القيد* 
*لازم اكتب كل المعلومات اللي اقدر اكتبها عن العملية المحاسبية في شرح القيد* *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 
*الايرادات تنقسم لحاجتين*
*اليرادات مستحقة - ايرادات مقدمة* 
*بفكركم تاني ان الايرادات عكس المصروفات يعني الكلام اللي قلناه في المصروفات نعمل عكسه بالظبط في الايرادات* 
*الايراد المقدم :- وده ايراد يخص فترة مالية قادمة بمعني*
*اني مثلا بقدم خدمة معينة للشركات وقيمة الخدمة دي 1200 ريال وجات شركة واتفقت معايا علي كل حاجه في شهر 6 مثلا ودفعت المبلغ كامل* 
*زي ما قلنا ان لازم احمل الفترة المالية او السنة بما يخصها من المصروفات والايرادات*  
*طيب هنا السنة يخصها قيمة 7 شهور بس والباقي يتعمل لحساب السنة الجاية كايراد مقدم*
*وهنا هيكون القيد الاول ( قيد اثبات الايراد )*
*1000 من ح/ النقدية - البنك*
*1000 الي ح/ الايرادات* 
*ونرجع نعمل قيد تاني عشان اثبت ما يخص السنة واثبت الايراد المقدمة*
*500 من ح/ الايرادات*
*500 الي ح / ايرادات مقدمة* 
*هنا هنلاقي ان الايرادات مدينة بـ 500 ريال ودائنة بـ 1000 ريال* 
*يعني الصافي 700 ريال وهو ده المبلغ اللي المفروض يتحمل علي السنة* *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------**الايراد المستحق :- وده ايراد يخص السنة ومش هيتحصل غير السنة الجاية مثلا او جزء منه السنة دي والباقي السنة الجاية* 
*والقيد بيبقي* 
*من ح/ ايراد مستحق*
*الي ح/ العملاء**---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------* 
*يارب اكون قدرت اشرح صح وما يكونش في غلط*  
*بس فين المحاسبين كله طنش الموضوع ليييييييييييه ؟ فين مشاركاتكم وشرحكم ؟* 
*هو انا هقعد اشرح لوحدي ولا ايييييييييييييه ؟؟* 
*طيب حد يرد عليا طيب*

----------


## mada4top

*طيب بما ان مافيش حد معبرني انا هكمل برضو*
*---------------------------*
*احنا اخدنا فكرة عن الاصول والخصوم وعرفنا بعض الحاجات اللي بتبقي تحت بند الاصول والخصوم*

*بس كده لازم نبدا في الجد بقي كل اللي فات ده كان تمهيد ولسه في شويه حاجات كمان هنقولها واحنا بنكمل*

*ان شاء الله*
*--------------------------------------------------------*
*المحاسبة مهمتها ايه او نتيجتها في الاخر ايه ؟؟*

*هي القوائم المالية للشركة اللي علي اساسها بيتم دفع الضرائب او الذكاة والدخل او ان الشركة تعرف ان كانت كسبانه او العكس*

*طبعا في خطوات عشان نوصل للقوائم المالية دي وهنعرفها دلوقتي وبعد كده هنبدا نشرحها* 

*بس الاول هقولكم ايه القوائم المالية اللي بتطلع اخر كل سنة*
*1- قائمة المركز المالي ( الميزانية)*
*2- قائمة الارباخ والخسائر*
*3- قائمة الدخل*
*4- قائمة التدفقات النقدية*

*طبعا هنشرح كل واحده بالتفصيل بعدين* 

*بس لازم نعرف ايه هي الخطوات الاول*

*1= تسجيل قيود اليومية :- ودي بنثيت بيها كل العمليات الحسابية اللي بتحصل خلال الفترة المالية وشفنا امثلة نها قبل كده*

*2= دفتر الاستاذ ( اليومية العامة ) :-وده دفتر هنشوفة او هنشوف نموزج زيه بالظبط بعدين بس عموما ده اللي بيتجمع فيه كل القيود* 

*3= ميزان مراجعة :- وده بيبقي ميزان مبدئي يعني قبل حاجه اسمها التسويات*

*4= التسويات :- وهنعرف يعني ايه نسويات بعد كده*

*5= ميزان مراجعة :- وده بقي الميزان النهائي اللي منه بيتعمل الميزانية*

*6= القوائم المالية :- زي اللي قلناها فوق من دقيقة* 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------*
*ان شاء الله هبدأ اشرح كل خطوة بخطوة الاول وبعد كده هنعرف ازاي نعمل القوائم المالية* 

*وهنشوف نمازج من كل واحده وايه فايدتها وايه النتائج بتاعتها*

*وربنا يسهل الحال طالما ان مافيش حد عايز يساعدني خالص كده*

----------


## mada4top

*صباح الخير*  

*بعد ما اتكلمنا عن القوائم المالية والخطوات بتاعتها هنبدا نشرحا بالتفصيل بس الاول*

*هكتب كل البنود اللي بتيجي تحت الاصول واللي بتيجي تحت الخصوم*

*هبدا الاول بالاصول*

**الاصول الثابتة**
*الاراضي*
*المباني*
*الاثاث*
*السيارات*
**الاصول المتداولة**
*العملاء*
*الصندوق*
*البنك*
*الذمم المدينة*
*المخزون*
*اوراق مالية*
*مصروفات مقدمة*
** اصول اخري**
*شهرة المحل*

----------


## oo7

*خلى بالك* 
*يوجد اختلاف حول شهرة المحل*
*اذا كانت من الاصول ام من الخصوم*

----------


## mada4top

حمد لله علي السلامة يا مصطفي

طبعا شهرة المحل من الاصول مش من الخصوم

لانها بتتبع عند بيع الشركة زيها زي اي اصل

----------


## !شروق!

السلام عليكم 
أنا محاسبة بس أختك كله عندي بالفرنساوي 
تصدق أول مرة أعرف كلمات المحاسبة بالعربي 
أنا قاعدة أترجم علشان أفهم 
تسلم إيدك على الموضوع 
نفسي أساعدك بس مش حقدر أفهمك شئ لأنه كل عباراتي و مفاهيمي فرنساوي

----------


## oo7

وماله احنا نعلمك عربى وانتى تعلمينا فرنساوى

----------


## oo7

ان شاء الله يوم السبت هاكلمكم عن شهرة المحل
واختلاف المحاسبين حول ما اذا كانت
الشهرة من الاصول ام من الخصوم
وان كانت معظم الاراء اتفقت على انها من الاصول

----------


## mada4top

> السلام عليكم 
> أنا محاسبة بس أختك كله عندي بالفرنساوي 
> تصدق أول مرة أعرف كلمات المحاسبة بالعربي 
> أنا قاعدة أترجم علشان أفهم 
> تسلم إيدك على الموضوع 
> نفسي أساعدك بس مش حقدر أفهمك شئ لأنه كل عباراتي و مفاهيمي فرنساوي


*اختي الغالية شروق*

*انا سعيد جدا بمرورك ده*

*وكنت اتمني لو انك تشاركي معانا بس ياستي حاولي* 

*مش هتخسري حاجه* 

*يارب الشرح يكون عجبك*

**

----------


## the diver

اخ محمد هو الموضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااا ويا ريت يتنفذ لان الكل فى حاجه الى تبادل المعلو مات الاداريه وابدأ بجز بسيط كتشجيع للموضوع             
                                القوائم المالية

1-	قائمة المركز المالى (الميزانيه العموميه )  BALANCE  SHEET
2-	قائمة الدخل  INCOME STATEMENT
3-	قائمة حقوق الملكية STATE MENT  OF EQUITY
4-	قائمة التدفقات النقدية STATEMENT OF CASH FLOWS


* BALANCE SHEET 

وتعتبر هذه القائمه هى احدى القوائم التى توضح المركز المالى للمنشأه من خلال احتوائها على  ( الاصول – الخصوم – حقوق الملكيه ) وتتكون هذه القائمه من (اسم المنشأه – اسم القائمه – تاريخ اعداد القائمه ) وتأخذ القائمه شكل حرف T  يأخذ الجانب الايمن الاصول والجانب الايسر الخصوم وحقوق الملكيه .

منشأة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

	قائمة المركز المالى فى   (التاريخ )
...................	نقديه بالصندوق
مدينون
اراضى 
مبانى
ألات ومعدات	
..................	حقوق الملكيه
رأس المال

الخصوم
دائنون



ملحوظه : 
-	تعتبر الاصول موارد تمتلكها المنشأه للحصول على منافع اقتصاديه وقد تكون الاصول ملموسه ( الاراضى – المبانى – الالات – النقديه بالصندوق والبنوك – المعدات – الاثاث – بضاعه بالمخازن ) 
وقد تكون هذه الاصول غير ملموسه ( العلامات التجاريه – شهرة المحل – حقوق الاختراع )  وتحسب الاصول فى القائمه بالتكلفه التاريخيه وليست بالتكلفه السوقيه .
-	وتعتبر الخصوم التزامات على المنشأه واجبة السداد سواء حاليا او مستقبلا فمثلا المبالغ التى يجب سدادها للمورديين نتيجة شراء بضاعه على الحساب ولم يسدد ثمنها (دائنون ) ACCOUNTS PYABLE  .
وقد تشترى المنشأه بضاعه وتتعهد بسداد المبلغ المطلوب بواقع شيك او سند اذنى وتسمى ورقة دفع NOT PAYABLE . . وتعتبر اوراق الدفع احدى بنود الخصوم وكذلك القروض التى تحصل عليها المنشأه من البنك .

- حقوق الملكيه : عباره عن الفرق بين الاصول والخصوم وهى عباره عن : - 

رأس المال : ويتمثل فى المبلغ الذى استثمره المالك فى المنشأه .
صافى الربح
صافى الخساره 
المسحوبات ( المبالغ التى يسحبها صاحب المنشأه للاستعمال الشخصى)
وتسمى حقوق الملكيه (صافى الاصول ) NET ASSETS

حقوق الملكيه = الاصول – الخصوم 
                  = رأس المال + صافى الربح – المسحوبات وصافى الخساره 
                  = الاصول

  INCOME STATEMENT قائمة الدخل ( قائمة نتيجة الاعمال )

تتضمن قائمة الدخل : -  الايرادات – المصروفات – صافى الربح او الخساره وذلك عن فتره معينه .
ويتم تحديد صافى الربح او الخساره كالاتى : 
صافى الربح = الايرادات – المصروفات  ....مصروف< ايراد  = صافى خساره
صافى الخساره = المصروفات – الايرادات... ايراد<مصروف = صافى ربح

•	وتتكون قائمة الدخل من : -
•	الايرادات REVENUES : تنشأ نتيجة بيع المنشأه لمنتجاتها بيع نقدى . واذا تم البيع على الحساب ينشأ هنا حساب يسمى حساب الدائنيين ويعتبر اصل . وهناك ايرادات اخرى مثل العمولات المكتسبه – الاتعاب ,,,,,,,,,
•	المصروفات EXPENSES : عباره عن موارد مستخدمه او منفقه من اجل الحصول على الايراد مثل : الايجار – الاجور والمرتبات – مصروفات المياه والكهرباء – فواتير ت ,,,,,
مثال

البيانات التاليه لقائمة الدخل لشركة عاشور عن السنه الماليه المنتهيه فى 31/12/2009 
الايرادات = 200000 -  الاجور والمرتبات = 18000- مواصلات = 120000    - اهلاكات = 15000 – مصروفات اخرى = 5000
شركة عاشور 
قائمة الدخل عن السنه المنتهيه فى 31/12/2009
الايرادات :-
الايراد 

المصروفات :- 
اجور ومرتبات 
مواصلات 
اهلاكات 
م . اخرى 

اجمالى المصروفات	



18000
12000
15000
5000	
200000







50000
صافى الدخل (الربح)		150000


قائمة حقوق الملكيه :equity  statement of owner's  

تبدأ هذه القائمه برأس المال فى بداية الفتره بالاضافه الى اى زياده فى رأس المال حدثت خلال الفتره وكذلك صافى ربح الفتره ويطرح المسحوبات وصافى الخساره .

             ===========================

•	انواع الدفاتر والمستندات التى يجب ان تمتلكها الشركه :-

الدفاتر:-   
           دفتر اليوميه :- تقيد به جميع العمليات الماليه التى تقوم به المنشأه وكذلك المصروفات والمسحوبات ،،،،،،،،
         دفتر الجرد :- يحوى تفاصيل البضاعه الموجوده فى اخر السنه الماليه .

المستندات :- هى التى تستخدم لاثبات العمليات التى تتم فى دفتر اليوميه

-	المبيعات ....... فاتوره تعطيها للمشترى
-	المشتريات .......  فاتوره تؤخذ من البائع 
-	المبالغ الوارده تؤيدها صوره او كعب ايصال يتسلمه الدافع
-	المبالغ الصادره تؤيدها ايصالات نحصل عليها 
-	المردودات ........ فواتير الخصم والاشعارات
-	المرتبات ......كشف موقع عليه من الموظفين او ايصال يحمل توقيعهم 

                              انواع الحسابات 
•	- الحسابات الشخصيه : وهى تمثل الحسابات مع الاشخاص او الشركات التى تتعامل مع المنشأه من عملاء وموردين ومدينين و دائنين و ,,,,,,
وهذه الحسابات تكون مدينه بما تأخذ ودائنه بما تعطى .
•	- الحسابات غير الشخصيه : وهى نوعين من الحسابات 
-	الحسابات الحقيقيه  وهى عباره عن الاصول ( الاراضى – المبانى – الالات,,,,)
-	الحسابات الوهميه :- هى الحسابات التى تشمل ( المصروفات – الايرادات – الخسائر – الارباح )
ملحوظه
المصروفات والخسائر دائما مدينه (الايجارات – اجور – مرتبات – فواتير – الخسائر مثل ديون معدومه – خصم مسموح به )

الايرادات والارباح دائما دائنه ..

لكن فى سؤال محيرنى يا محمد الاموره اللى وراء الشجرة مين دى؟

----------


## mada4top

انت فين ياعم من زمان 

انت شكلك كده هتشجعني من تاني 

تسلم يا حبي هسيبك تكمل شويه وانا معاك برضو

----------


## the diver

انا بصراحه كده يا نجم كنت حطيت حاجه تشجيعيه منى على الموضوع ده بس بينى وبينك ومتجبش سيرة لحد مش عارف هيه راحت فين 
بس بجد فكره راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه وانا معاك ( الفاتحه) 
بس مش هتجوبنى بردوا مين الاموره اللى ورا الشجرة دى؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*فكره مفيده جداً مادا

أنا بكالوريوس تجاره قسم محاسبه

لو محتاج حاجه في المحاسبات

أتمنى أن تكتمل الفكره بالشكل إللي رسمه

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## mada4top

> *فكره مفيده جداً مادا
> 
> أنا بكالوريوس تجاره قسم محاسبه
> 
> لو محتاج حاجه في المحاسبات
> 
> أتمنى أن تكتمل الفكره بالشكل إللي رسمه
> 
> خالص تحياتي*



*ربنا يخليكي يا هايدي 

والله ياريت تساعدينا وتشاركي معانا 

لان الموضوع مش هيكتمل غير بمشاركتنا كلنا في الموضوع 

شكرا لحضورك يا هايدي واتمني المتابعة 
*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

اخي الكريم  .. mada4top

فكرة هايلة .. كانت تدور في ذهني منذ فترة ولم يسعفني الوقت لتنفيذها

اتمنى لها ان تاتي بما تهدف اليه من افشاء روح التعاون بينا محاسبي المنتدى

وانا معك بمشيئة الله في أي شىء حد يحتاجة او اي سؤال او استشارة محاسبية او ضريبية

اخوك
حســن عبد الحليــــم
مدير مالي بشركة استيراد وتصدير

والله المستعان ...

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## mada4top

> اخي الكريم .. mada4top
> 
> فكرة هايلة .. كانت تدور في ذهني منذ فترة ولم يسعفني الوقت لتنفيذها
> 
> اتمنى لها ان تاتي بما تهدف اليه من افشاء روح التعاون بينا محاسبي المنتدى
> 
> وانا معك بمشيئة الله في أي شىء حد يحتاجة او اي سؤال او استشارة محاسبية او ضريبية
> 
> اخوك
> ...


 
*اهلا بيك استاذ حسن 

منور الموضوع والله

ولازم نستغل وجود حضرتك بقي

ونقولنا حاجه في اعداد القوائم المالية

بالاخص قائمة الدخل والارباح والخسائر والمتاجرة*

----------


## هناا

*وهي المحاسبة دي ورايا ورايا
أهرب منها هناك ألاقيها هنا
هههههههههه
موضوع جميل  وفكرة حلوة
تسلم إيدك*

----------


## mada4top

الله يسلمك يا هنا

شكرا علي المشاركة

----------


## meedo_memo

اين المرفقات

----------


## أحمد سعيد الريس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اعمل رئيس قسم حسابات مالية وهذا الموضوع المطروح جميل وارجو من الله التوفيق واتمني ان اكون من المشاركين معكم وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أحمد سعيد الريس

دوره محاسبه مجانيه 
________________________________________
تمهيد :
إن النظام المحاسبي المطبق في مناهج الدراسة هو ما يعرف بالنظام الإيطالي ، بينما يطبق في الواقع العملي النظامين الأمريكي ( قطاع خاص ) والفرنسي ( قطاع عام ) .
هذا و تعمل مصر الآن وفقاًًًًًًً لمعايير المحاسبة طبقا لقرار وزير الاقتصاد رقم 503 لسنة 1997 وقد صدر أخر تعديل لهذه المعايير في عام 2006، وقد ترتب على تطبيق هذه المعايير المحاسبية الجديدة المعمول بها أن تغير شكل القوائم المالية ، كما تغيرت صفة بعض المصروفات للتحول إلى أصول والعكس .
سؤال : ما هو الفرق بين قائمة الدخل وقائمة المركز المالي وقائمة التدفقات النقدية ؟ 
قائمة الدخل : هي قائمة تعبر عن إيرادات فترة محددة ومصروفات هذه الفترة بهدف تحديد صافي الربح أو خسارة تلك الفترة ، لذلك نكتب قائمة الدخل عن السنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/0000 
وبالتالي فإنه عند إعداد هذه القائمة يتم تحديد إيرادات الفترة المعدة عنها وبالتالي تحديد المصروفات الخاصة بها . 
قائمةالمركزالمالى : هي قائمة تعبر عن الأصول ( ممتلكات الشركة ) والخصوم ( إلتزامات على الشركة ) وكذلك حقوق الملكية في لحظة محددة ، لذلك نكتب قائمةالمركزالمالى في 31/12/0000
قائمة التدفقات النقدية : هي قائمة توضح مصادر الحصول على النقود وأوجه إستخدام هذه النقود وذلك عن فترة محددة .
سؤال : ما هي حقوق الملكية ؟ 
هي إلتزامات على الشركة لأصحابها لا يرد إلا عند التصفية ، بينما الخصوم هي إلتزام على الشركة للغير يجب دفعه أثناء حياة الشركة . 
- وتتكون حقوق الملكية من :_
1. رأس المال . 2. الإحتياطيات . 3. الأرباح أو الخسائرالمحتجزة أو المرحلة.
4. صافي ربح أوخسارة العام ( إن لم يوزع ) . وفي توزيعه يظهر تحت مسمى جاري الشريك ( شركة فردية ) أو دائنو توزيعات ( شركة مساهمة ) تحت مسمى خصوم متداولة . 
سؤال :_ ما هو رأس المال ؟ 
رأس المال ليس أصل وليس خصم ، إنما هو أحد بنود حقوق الملكية . 
سؤال :_ ما هو الفرق بين المخصصات و الإحتياطيات ؟
المخصصات : هي عبء على الإيرادات ، أي هي مصروفات يتم تكوينها لمواجه خسائر مؤكدة مثل الإهلاك ، وخسائر غير مؤكدة مثل ديون مشكوك في تحصيلها ، وهذه المخصصات تظهر كمصروف في قائمة الدخل ، ويتم تكوينها بغض النظر عن نتيجة المنشأة من ربح أو خسارة .
الإحتياطيات : هي تدعيم للمركز المالي أي هي توزيع الأرباح .
مثال :_ شركة أهدى إليها أصل ثابت ( جهاز تكييف ) تقدر قيمته بمبلغ 5000 ج ، ما هو القيد المحاسبي لإثبات هذا الأصل بدفاتر الشركة .
5000 الأصول الثابتة 
5000 إحتياطي رأس مالى 
سؤال :_ ما هو الفرق بين رأس المال العامل ورأس المال المستثمر ؟
رأس المال العامل = الأصول المتداولة – الخصوم المتداولة 0
رأس المال المستثمر = الأصول طويلة الأجل + رأس المال العامل 0
أو = حقوق الملكية + الخصوم طويلة الأجل 0
سؤال :_ ما هو الفرق بين الإهلاك و الإستهلاك ؟
الإهلاك :_ هو النقص التدريجي في قيمة الأصل الثابت ما عدا الأراضي ( لها معدل نفاذ – مثل المناجم ) وهذا النقص عن عام ويظهر كمصروف في قائمة الدخل . 
الإستهلاك :_ هو النقص التدريجي في الأصل الغير ملموس مثل [ الشهرة – براءة الإختراع – مصاريف التأسيس – نفقات إيرادات مؤجلة( حملة إعلانية ) مصاريف تحديث معارض ( ديكورات، أرضيات ،،،،، ) مصاريف بحوث وتطوير ( شركات الأدوية ) .
مثال :_ شركة تمتلك أصل ثابت ثمنه 20000 ج ، مجمع إهلاكه 160000 ج تم بيعه بمبلغ :
أ. 7000 ج ب. 1000 ج 
مطلوب :_ إجراء القيود المحاسبية للحالتين ؟ 
صافى القيمة الدفترية للأصل 20000-16000 = 4000 ج .
في الحالة الأولى تتحقق ربحاً قدره 3000 يمثل الفرق بين صافى قيمة الأصل ومقابل بيعه 
أ] 16000 المخصص
7000 الصندوق 
20000 الأصول الثابتة 
3000 الأرباح الرأسمالية 

في الحالة الثانية تحقق خسارة قدرها 3000 ج تمثل النقص في قيمة بيعه عن صافى قيمته الدفترية 
ب] 16000 المخصص 
1000 الصندوق 
3000 الخسائر الرأسمالية 
20000 الأصول الثابتة 

________________________________________
سؤال:_ ما هو الفرق بين مجمل الربح وصافي الربح والربح الحدي ؟
مجمل الربح = صافي المبيعات – تكلفة البضاعة المباعة 
صافي الربح = إجمالي الإيرادات – إجمالي المصروفات 
الربح الحدي = سعر بيع الوحدة – التكلفة المتغيرة للوحدة ( ويسمى أيضاً هامش الربح ) 
سؤال :_ ما هو المصروف المدفوع مقدماً ؟ 
هو مصروف دفع أثناء الفترة المالية الحالية ولكنه يخص فترات قادمة .
مثال :_ دفعت شركة مبلغ 18000ج قيمة إيجار شقة يبدأ من 1/4/2003 وينتهي في 31/3/2004 ، وضح المعالجة المحاسبية لهذا المصروف ؟ 
الإيجار الشهري = 18000 ÷ 12 = 1500 ج شهرياً .
ما يخص عام 2003 هو 9 شهور من 4/2003 حتى 12/2003 = 1500× 9 = 13500 ج 
ما يخص عام 2004 هو 3 شهور من 1/2004 حتى 3 /2004 = 1500 × 3 = 4500 ج 
13500 المصاريف العمومية [ إيجار ] 
4500 المصروفات المدفوعة مقدماً 
18000 الصندوق 
( قــيـــد ســـــداد ) 
سؤال :_ ما هو المصروف المستحق ؟
هو المصروف الذي يخص الفترة المالية الحالية ولكنه لم يدفع خلالها .
مثال : بلغت أجور شهر ديسمبر5000 ج لم تدفع حتى الميزانية ، ما هي المعالجة المحاسبية للمصروف؟ 
5000 المصروفات العمومية [ أجور ] 
5000 المصروفات المستحقة [ أرصدة دائنة ] 
( قــيـــد إســتحــقاق ) 
سؤال :_ 
ما هي المعالجة المحاسبية للمصروف المقدم والمصروف المستحق في العام القادم من خلال المثالين السابقين ؟ 
أ. المصروف المدفوع مقدماً :
4500 المصاريف العمومية [ أيجار ] 
4500 المصروفات المدفوعة مقدماً 
( قــيـــد إســتحــقاق )

ب. المصروف المستحق :
5000 المصروفات المستحقة 
5000 الصندوق 
( قــيـــد ســـــداد ) 
سؤال : ما هو الإيراد المستحق ؟
هو إيراد يخص الفترة المالية الحالية ولكنه لم يحصل بعد . 
مثال :_ 
شركة تؤجر سيارتها بإيجار شهري 1000 ج ولم تحصل إيجار منذ شهرين 
2000 الإيراد المستحق 
2000 الإيرادات 
( قــيـــد إســتحــقاق ) 
الدورة المحاسبية
تطبق الدورة المحاسبية في كافة أنواع المنشآت ، صغيرة كانت أو كبيرة ، فردية أو غير فردية ، وهي عبارة عن :_
المستندات قيد يومي يومية أمريكية قيد شهري اليومية العامة 

الأستاذ المساعد الأستاذ العام 
ميزان المراجعة

بالمجاميع بالأرصدة
قائمة الدخل 
المركز المالي 
شكل قيد اليومية 

التاريخ:00/00/0000
رقم القيد : 000000
منه له البيــــان




ما هي الدفاتر القانونية :_
هي الدفاتر التي لا يجوز فيها الشطب ولا الكشط ولا التحشير ولا ترك فراغات ، وهي دفاتر مرقم صفحاتها ومختومة من الشهر العقاري ، والدفاتر هي : 
اليومية العامة . 2. دفتر الجرد . 3.دفتر محاضر جلسات الجمعية العامة .
مثال :_إليك ميزانية العام السابق 2003، والمطلوب :أ]عمل القيد الإفتتاحي والتسجيل بالدفاتر 
الميزانية في 31/12/2003
100000 أصول ثابتة 
50000 مخزون 
80000 العملاء 
30000 الأرصدة المدينه
90000 الصندوق 
100000 البنك 
450000 200000 راس المال 
50000 الإحتياطي 
90000 القروض 
20000 المخصصات 
70000 الموردين 20000 الأرصدة الدائنة 
450000

1- المدينين 

العملاء أرصدة مدينة 

مستحقات المنشأة عن مزاولة مستحقات المنشأة الأخرى 

النشاط الرئيسي لها بالأجل - سلف عاملين .
- عهد مالية .
- مصروف مقدم .
- إيراد مستحق .
- عجز غير مسموح بالخزينة والمخازن.

2- الدائنين 

الموردين أرصدة دائنة 

التزمات على المنشأة عن شراء التزمات لجهات أخرى 

أصول ثابتة أو بضاعة بالأجل - مصلحة الضرائب .
- هيئة التأمينات الإجتماعية .
- مصروف مستحق .
- إيراد مقدم .
- دائنو التوزيعات .



3 _ الإيرادات


إيرادات تخص النشاط إيرادات لا تخص النشاط 

المبيعات إيرادات أخرى أرباح رأسمالية 
1. فوائد الوادئع متعلقة ببيع أصل ثابت 
2. أرباح بيع مخلفات إنتاج 
3. خصم مكتسب 
4. إيرادات أوراق مالية 
5. فروق عملة 

4 _ المصروفات 

مصروفات المشتريات مصروفات المبيعات مصروفات عمومية م. رأسمالية
كل مبلغ يصرف من أجل كل مبلغ يصرف من كل مبلغ يصرف من كل مبلغ يصرف 
إقتناء مادة خام / بضاعة أجل تسويق المنتجات قبل الإدارة لإقتناء أ . ث

أنواعها 
- مصارف نقل الخامات - إعلان عن المنتجات - بدلات إنتقال - م النقل 
- م. إعلان عن مناقصة - عملة رجال البيع - الأجور - م التركيب 
- عمولة وكلاء الشراء - م. نقل المبيعات - مياه و إنارة - عمولة شراء
- نقل ومشال - م. ضيافة - إعلان طلب شراء
- وقود 
- صيانة 
- أدوات كتابية 
- أتعاب المراجعة 
- التأمين على الممتلكات 
- مصاريف بنكية 
الإهلاك 
أولاً : طريقة القسط الثابت :_ 
إن العوامل التي يستخدم من أجلها الإهلاك هي ثلاث عوامل محددة عالمياً ، وهي:
_ التقادم _ التشغيل _ مضي الوقت 
وقد إستخدمنا المعادلة التالية : الإهلاك = قيمة الأصل × المعدل × مدة التشغيل 
والمعدل = 100 / عمر الأصل(ويقوم الجهاز المركزي بوضع المعدلات المعمول بها رسمياً في الدولة)
و يتضح أن مصر أختارت سابقاً أن تحسب الإهلاك نتيجة لعامل التشغيل مما ترتب عليه مشاكل متعددة ترتبت على حساب إهلاك ( على سبيل المثال ) لماكينات الغزل والنسيج المشتراة في الخمسينات طبقاً لفترة تشغيلها الفعلية الأمر الذي أدى إلى أن يمتدد عمرها بالدفاتر إلى أكثر من ثلاثون أو أربعون سنه ، وبالتالي عند محاولة شراء ألآت جديدة ( إحلال وتجديد ) أصدمت الإدارة بأمرين :_
1. أن قيمة الآلات الفعلية لا شيء نتيجة قدم طراز وتقنية تلك الآلات .
2. أن قيمة الآلات الجديدة تفوق قيمة القديم بأرقام ضخمة .
الشيء الذي أدى إلى تعثر هذه الصناعة وعدم القدرة على أحيائها كما كانت في الماضي قوية وفعالة في الإقتصاد المصري ، هذا ويطبق الآن المعيار الدولي تفاديا ًلهذه المشاكل :
الإهلاك = قيمة الأصل × المعدل × المدة 
ويلاحظ أن المدة غير مرتبطة بفترة التشغيل و أنما هي المدة التي يحددها الخبراء كعمر للأصل بغض النظر عن تشغيله خلال هذا العمر أم لا .
مثال :_ فيما يلي بعض الأصول الثابتة ومجمع إهلاكها مع مراعاة أن نسبة الإهلاك 10 % 
_ قيمة الأصل: 100000 مجمع إهلاكه : 85000
_ قيمة الأصل: 50000 مجمع إهلاكه : 48000
_ قيمة الأصل: 40000مشتراه فى 1/4/2006 مجمع إهلاكه : ــــــ
100000 × 10 % × 1 سنة = 10000
50000×10%×1 سنة = 5000 لا يتم إضافة كل المبلغ و إلا تجاوز م. الإهلاك قيمة الأصل 
4000 × 10 % × 8/12 = 2666.67 
الأصل مجمع الإهلاك
100000 95000
50000 50000 يتم إضافة المتمم فقط ( 2000 )
40000 2666.67


ثانيا : طريقة القسط المتناقص :_
الإهلاك = (قيمة الأصل – المخصص ) × المعدل × المدة 
وقد أستخدمت هذه المعادلة في مصر ولكن عند تطبيقها بمعدلات الإهلاك المعمول بها أدت إلى نتائج خاطئة حيث لم يحدث أن محصلة مجمع الإهلاك عند نهاية عر الأصل تساوت مع قيمته بل كان هناك فرق يتبقى في قيمة الأصل مهما بلغت سنوات عمر تشغيله ، وفيما يلي نبين طريقة القسط المتناقص وفقاً للمعدل المطبق بأمريكا فقط : 
المعدل = عمر الأصل خردة / قيمة الأصل
وتعتبر معادلة إحتساب الإهلاك بالمعدل السابق هي أقوى صيغه لها وأصح معدل وهي تطيق بأمريكا فقط. 
وفيما يلي تطبيق طريقة القسط المتناقص بمعدل نسبة عمر الأصل : 
السنوات العمر المفيد النسبة قيمة الأصل الإهلاك
1 2 2/3 120000 80000
2 1 1/3 130000 40000
120000
وفي هذه الطريقة يلاحظ أن مجمع الإهلاك في نهاية عمر الأصل = قيمة الأصل 
طرق إحتساب الإهلاك

الطريقة المباشرة الطريقة الغير مباشرة 
الإهلاك الإهلاك 
الأصول الثابتة المخصص
ميزانية ( 90 ) ميزانية ( 90 )
100000 100000
( 10000 ) ( 10000 )
90000 90000 
قائمة الدخل قائمة الدخل 
10000 10000
ميزانية ( 91 ) ميزانية (91 ) 
90000 100000
( 10000 ) ( 20000 ) 
80000 80000 
قائمة الدخل قائمة الدخل 
10000 10000 
خطابات الضمان 
تعريف 

هو تعهد من البنك بان يضمن شخص ما لدى جهة ما فى موضوع ما بان يدفع مبلغ ما اذا لم يلتزم بشروط التنفيذ 
عمولات خطب الضمان = 5 . 00 % أو 1. 0 % 
(1) عمولات خطاب الضمان 
100000*1. 000 = 1000 جنية 
1000 من ح/ المصروفات العمومية ( عمولة ) 
1000 من ح/ الصندوق 

(2) يستعلم البنك عن العميل 


إولا : عميل ذو سمعة طيبة ثانيا : عميل بدون سمعة 
يتم الحصول على الخطاب الضمان بدون ضمان يتم الحصول على الخطاب بشروط وهى ايداع ولا تجرى قيود نسبة 40% من قيمه الخطاب كوديعه 

100000* 40% = 400000 جنية
400000 من ح/ الأرصدة المدينة 
400000 إلى ح/ البنك و الصندوق 



(3) فى حالة تنفيذ المشروع 
إولا : عميل ذو سمعة طيبة ثانيا : عميل بدون سمعة 
يتم رد خطاب الضمان ولا تجرى القيود يتم رد الخطاب و يتم الافراج عن الوديعة 
ورقة خطاب الضمان فى الشركة ليس لها قيود 400000 من ح/ البنك 
( كان لها قيود نظاميه سنة 1966 ثم الغيت ) 40000 إلى ح/ الأرصده المدينه 
(تأمين خطاب الضمان ) 

(4) فى حلة عدم تنفيذ المشروع

إولا : عميل ذو سمعة طيبة ثانيا : عميل بدون سمعة

يتم تكوين مخصص لمقابة الخسارة فى يتم مصادرة الوديعة و تعتبر ديون المعدومة 
القضية المرفوعة على الشركة 
1000000 من ح/ مخصصت بخلاف اهلاك 400000 من ح/ مصاريف عمومية (ديون معدومة)
1000000 ألى ح/ المخصصت (قضايا) 400000 الى ح/ الارصدة المدينة (تامين) 





---
يتم تكوين مخصص ب 600000 بمقابلة خسارة
القضية
----
600000 من ح/ مخصصات بخلاف الاهلاك 
600000 الى ح/ مخصصات قضايا


انواع خطابات الضمان 

خطاب الضمان تامين ابتدائى مده ثلاث أشهر 
خطاب ضمان تامين نهائى مده سنه 


بفرض تجديد خطاب الضمان

سوف يأخذ البنك عمولة مرة ثانية 
1000 من ح/ المصروفات العمومية (عمولة ) 
1000 الى ح/ لصندوق

التعامل بعمله أجنبيه 


باعت الشركه بضائع بمبلغ 3000 $ سعر الدولار 6 جنيه 
باعت الشركه بضائع بمبلغ 4000 $ سعر الدولار 6.5 جنيه
أشترت الشركه بضائع بمبلغ 2000 $ سعر الدولار 7 جنيه 

أذا اعلمت ان سعر الدولار فى نهايه العام ب 6.4 جنيه
رصيد اول العام 1000 $ ب 5000 جنيه 


18000 من ح/ الصندوق 
18000 الى ح/ المبيعات 
3000 $ x 6 


260 من ح / الصندوق 
260 الىح/ المبيعات
4000 $x 6.5

12250 من ح/ المشتريات 
12250 الى ح/ الصندوق 
2000 x 6.125 

49000
- متوسط سعر الدولار = --------- = 6.125 
8000 

فى نهايه العام يعاد تقييم سعر الدولار حسب سعر السوق 

6.4 x 6000 = 38400

فروق العمله بالموجب = 38400 – 36750 = 1650 
المراجعة:

1- ميزان المراجعة بالمجاميع: وهو يتضمن مجاميع الجانب المدين ومجاميع الجانب الدائن للحسابات الظاهرة في دفتر الأستاذ في تاريخ أعداد الميزان.
2- ميزان المراجعة بالأرصدة: وهو كشف بأرصدة الحسابات المدينة والحسابات الدائنة بتاريخ معين.



الهدف من أعداد ميزان المراجعة:

1- كشف الأخطاء فعدم توازن ميزان المراجعة يعتبر مؤشراً مبكراً لوجود خطأ يتعين اكتشافه.
2- التأكد من صحة الإجراءات والأعمال الحسابية والمحاسبية.
3- يعتبر أعداد ميزان المراجعة خطوة ضرورية وأساسية من أجل أعداد الحسابات الختامية التي تبين نتيجة الأعمال والمركز المالي للمنشأة. 
المعادلة المحاسبية(معادلة الميزانية)

مقدمة:
حتى نسطيع فهم العمليات المحاسبية من تسجيل و تبويب و تلخيص البيانات المحاسبية سوف نبدأ في شرح المعادلة المحاسبية و التي هي اساس جميع العمليات المحاسبية.و سوف يتم شرح و تحليل تلك المعادلة حتى نصل الي الصورة الاخيرة لها و التي يقوم عليها النظام المحاسبي.

و ابسط صور المعادلة المحاسبية هي:

الممتلكات = الحقوق

ماذا يعني هذا!!!
حتى تصبح للمنشأة ممتلكات فيجب دفع عليها من حقوق للحصول على تلك الممتلكات. كيف!!!

مثال
بفرض ان احمد قرر انشاء مشروع تجاري و ليكن معرض سيارات (المنشأة) حتى يكون للمنشأة وجود يجب الحصول علي ممتلكات تلك المنشأة و التي تحتوي على المبنى الذي سوف يعرض به السيارات و كذلك السيارات التي يريد احمد بيعها، و بالتالي يجب على احمد دفع مقابل تلك الممتلكات ليكن 100000 جنيه و المبلغ المدفوع هو الحقوق المقابلة لتلك الممتلكات.

مثال 2
بفرض ان احمد لا يستطيع دفع 1000000 جنيه حتى يتم انشاء مشروع معرض السيارات بالتالي سوف يضطر احمد الي الاقتراض من احدى الدائنين، فقد وجد احمد انه يملك 800000 جنيه فقط و بالتالي سوف يقترض 200000 جنيه من احدى البنوك(حقوق الغير).
ما معنى هذا !!!

للحصول على ممتلكات المنشأة ( 1000000 جنيه) تم 800000 جنيه (حقوق صاحب المنشأة) بالاضافة الي 200000 جنيه (حقوق الغير).

و من المثال السابق يمكن استنتاج المعادلة الاكثر تعبيرا عن المعاملات المحاسبية لاي منشأة:

المعادلة المحاسبية:
الممتلكات = حقوق الغير + حقوق صاحب المنشأة

هذه هي المعادلة المحاسبية التي يمكن عن طريقها تحليل و فهم العلم المحاسبي. 
المصطلحات المحاسبية:
يلاحظ ان علماء المحاسبة و العاملين بهذا المجال اتفقوا على مصطلحات دارجة في مجال عملهم.
فمثلا:

الممتلكات هي الاصول

الاصول:
هي كل ما تملكه المنشأة من عقارات و مباني و اثاث و سيارات و نقود بالخزينة و بالبنك و مدينون و غيرها من البنود.

حقوق الغير هي الخصوم

الخصوم:
هي كل حقوق الغير و الالتزمات التي يجب على المنشأة تسديدها و من بنودها الدائنين و قروض البنوك.

حقوق صاحب المنشأة هي حقوق الملكية

حقوق الملكية:
هو كل ما تم دفع بواسطة صاحب المنشأة او الشركاء و يعبر عنها بمصطلح رأس المال.
من تلك المصطلحات السابقة يمكن ان نستنتج المعادلة المحاسبية (معادلة الميزانية)
المعادلة المحاسبية (معادلة الميزانية):
الاصول = الخصوم + حقوق الملكية (راس المال) 
الميزانية (قائمة المركز المالي):
و يتم فيها تلخيص جميع العمليات المحاسبية و لا يزيد عدد اوراقها على صفحة واحدة.
و الميزانية لها جانبان:
الجانب الايمن: يتم فيها وضع جميع بنود الاصول بها.
الحانب الايسر: يتم فيها وضع جميع بنود الخصوم و حقوق الملكية بها. 
و بالتالي الميزانية او قائمة المركز المالي هي تعبير تفصيلي للمعادلة المحاسبية او معادلة الميزانية.

شكل الميزانية:

الاصول الخصوم و حقوق الملكية
300000 عقار (المعرض)
700000 سيارات 200000 قرض من البنك (دائنين)
800000 حقوق الملكية(رأس المال)
1000000 جنيه 1000000 جنيه

تبويب الميزانية(او بنودها):
حتى يتم الاستفادة القصوى من قائمة المركز المالي للمنشأة يتم تقسيمها الي اصول و خصوم و حقوق الملكية. و الاصول تنقسم الي اصول ثابتة و اصول متداولة و كذلك الخصوم تنقسم الي خصوم ثابتة (خصوم طويلة الاجل) و خصوم متداولة (خصوم قصيرة الاجل).

1 - الاصول:
1. اصول ثابتة
2. اصول متداولة

الاصول الثابتة:
و يقصد بها الاصول المعمرة التي تشترى بغرض الاستعمال و الاستخدام و ليس البيع و من بنودها:
المباني و الاراضي.
السيارات ووسائل النقل.
الاثاث و التركيبات.

الاصول المتداولة:
و يقصد بها الاصول النقدية او الاصول التي يسهل تحويلها الي نقدية في ومن اقل من سنة، و من امثلتها:
النقدية بالخزينة.
النقدية بالبنوك.
الاوراق المالية (اسهم و السندات في حالة وجود فائض في النقدية و تريد المنشأة الاستثمار).
حسابات مدينون (المبالغ المستحقة على العملاء).
اوراق القبض (تعهد كتابي من العميل بسداد مبلغ معين في تاريخ محدد).
مخزون بضاعة (بضاعة غير مباعة في المخازن اوالارفف).

2- الخصوم:
1. الخصوم الثابتة.
2. الخصوم المتداولة.

الخصوم الثابتة:
هي الخصوم طويل الاجل مثل:
قروض برهن ( و فيها تقوم المنشأة برهن اصل من اصولها لدى احدى المؤسسات و ليكن بنك مثلا بغرض الحصول على قرض من البنك تسستخدمه المنشأة في تمويل النفقات و الالتزامات الاخرى للمنشأة و يتم سداد هذا القرض على 5 سنوات او اكثر ).
قروض السندات (و فيها تقوم المنشأة بطرح سندات للجمهور للحصول على قرض منهم و تتعهد ان يتم سداد هذا القرض على فترة طويلة هي 5 سنوات او اكثر).

الخصوم المتداولة:
و هي الالتزمات التي يجب سدادها في فترة اقل من سنة و نستخدم الاصول المتداولة في تسديد تلك الالتزمات.و من امثلتها:
حسابات الدائنين(الالتزمات التي يجب تسديدها للمورين ).
اوراق الدفع (و فيها تلتزم المنشأة و تتعهد كتابة بدفع مبلغ مبلغ معين في تاريخ محدد).


ملاحظات هامة:
• يلاحظ ان كافة بنود الميزانية من اصول و خصوم هي بنود رئيسية اي يمكن لكل بند ان يفصل الي عدة اقسام فمثلا في الاصول الثابتة في بند سيارات و وسائل نقل يتم تفصيل هذا البند الي (سيارة نقل مرسيدس – سيارة نقل ميتسوبيشي)و هذا كمثال فقط.
• و لكن لا يحبذ ان يتم التعبير عن كل البنود تفصيليًا و فمثلا اذا كانت المنشأة لها اكثر من حساب للمدينين (احمد السيد – ايمن على – خالد محمد) لا يفضل كتابة اسماء العملاء السابق ذكرهم في الميزانية.
• لان الهدف الاساسي من الميزانية هو التلخيص من اجل تقديم قائمة المركز المالي الي مديرين المنشأة او المؤسسات التي تريد معرفة الوضع المالي للمنشأة في حالة مثلا اذا اردت المنشأة الاقتراض من البنوك او من الجمهور وهذا للتوضيح.
• الجانب الايمن للميزانية هو يسمى الجانب المدين، و الجانب الايسر للميزانية يسمى الجانب الدائن. 
يلاحظ انه دائماً و ابداً الجانب الايمن للميزانية مساويا للجانب الايسر للميزانية.

الخلاصة:
معادلة الميزانية هي تلخيص لاصول و خصوم و حقوق الملكية للمنشأة و يتم تفريع تلك المعادلة الي اصول (اصول ثابتة و اصول متداولة) و الخصوم (خصوم ثابتة و خصوم متداولة) و حقوق الملكية (رأس المال).


رأس المال العامل:
هو صافي الاصول المتداولة مطروحا منه الخصوم المتداولة و يستخدم صافي المبلغ في سداد التزامات المنشأة من نفقات و مصروفات خلال الفترة المحاسبية.لهذا كلما زاد رأس المال العامل تأكد للمنشأة انها قادرة على استيفاء ما عليها من التزمات و نفقات خلال دورة العمل.و كذلك تأكد مقدرة المنشأة على المنافسة في السوق دون مشاكل.

رأس المال العامل= الاصول المتداولة – الخصوم المتداولة 
المحاسبة علم ام فن


هناك إختلاف فى مجهات النظر حول إمكانية النظر الى المحاسبة على انها : فن , علم , فن وعلم 
وإذا ما نظرنا الى مصطلح الـ ( فن ) Art على انه يمثل العمل Jop او المهنة Profession , وان ممارسة هذا العمل او المهنة يتطلب إستخدام بعض القدرات الذاتية والشخصية للقائمين بة ,
فيمكن القول ان المحاسبة قد نشأت ( فنا ) حيث كانت تعتمد على قدرات المحاسبين الذاتية فى تقدير الامور والمواقف المختلفة والحكم عليها من خلال القيام بتسجيل وتبويب الاحداث الاقتصادية فى الدفاتر والسجلات ومن ثم تلخيصها فى مجموعة من التقارير والقوائم المالية وتوصيلها الى مجموعة من الجهات التى يمكن ان تستخدمها , 
كما ان هذة المهنة هى مهنة منظمة لا تمارس – من الناحية القانونية – إلا بموافقة وترخيص من قبل منظمة مهنية مسؤولة هى " نقابة المحاسبين " حالها حال اى مهنة منظمة اخرى مثل مهنة الطب التى لا تمارس إلا بترخيص من نقابة الاطباء , ومنهة الصيدلة التى لا تمارس إلا بترخيص من نقابة الصيادلة , ومهنة المحاماة التى لا تمارس إلا بترخيص من نقابة المحامين ... وهكذا
كذلك يمكن القول ان المحاسبة قد تطور فأصبحت علما " Science " من حيث ان لها معرفة مصنفة تدل عليها ومادة علمية خاصة بها من حيث المفاهيم والمصطلحات والاجراءات التى تدل عليها كما هو الحال بالنسبة للعلوم الاخرى المتعارف عليها , فإذا سمعنا مصطلح " اللوغاريتمات " الذى يشير الى : علم الرياضيات " ومصطلح " التركيب الضوئى " الذى يشير الى " علم النبات " ... وهكذا بحيث يمكن بنفس الطريقة القول بأن هناك مصطلحات خاصة بعلم المحاسبة تشير اليه بصورة خاصة مثل الاصول , الالتزامات , وإضافة لذلك فإن المحاسبة قد تميزت بخواص معينة للعلم يمكن خلالها تصنيف العلوم المختلفة, وإضافة لذلك فإن المحاسبة قد تميزت بخواص معينة للعلم يمكن خلالها تصنيف العلوم المختلفة 
أولا ... المقدمات 
كل ماهو مقدم ( سواء مصروف أو إيراد ) يتصف ب 4 صفات رئيسية هامة هي 
1 – أنه مسدد 2 – أنه مسجل بالدفاتر 3- أنه يخص أكثر من فترة محاسبية 4 – أن له قيدين قيد إثبات وقت حدوث العملية وقيد تسوية في نهاية الفترة المحاسبية ( لاحظ جيدا أن قيد التسوية هنا يتوقف علي قيد الإثبات )

1 – المصروف المقدم ... هو المصروق الذي يتم سداده خلال السنة المالية مقدما في مقابل منفعة يتم الحصول عليها في المستقبل. وهنا نقوم بتحديد مايخص السنة ونعتبره مصروف يظهر ضمن المصاريف في قائمة الدخل ، أما المبلغ المتبقي فيعتبر أصل ويظهر ضمن بنود الأصول المتداولة بالميزانية... 
مثال ... في 1 / 5 / 2000 قامت المنشأة بسداد مبلغ 12000 جنية بشيك قيمة إيجار مكتبها لمدة عام 
وهنا السؤال .. ماهو قيد التسوية المطلوب لهذه العملية في 30 / 12 / 2000 ؟ 
ذكرت لك فيما سبق أن قيد التسوية يتوقف علي قيد الإثبات .. وذلك كما يلي 
إذا قام المحاسب في تاريخ العملية ( 1 / 5 ) بعمل قيد الإثبات التالي 
12000 من ح / إيجار مسدد مقدما 12000 إلي ح / النقدية بالبنك 
فمعني هذا أنه من البداية إعتبر المبلغ بالكامل مصروف مقدم ... وهنا يجب علينا أن نقوم بتحديد مايخص السنة من مصروف ( 8 شهور = 8000 جنيه ) وعليه يكون قيد التسوية بما يخص السنة كالتالي 
8000 من ح / مصروف الإيجار 8000 إلي ح / إيجار مسدد مقما 
وبناءا علي هذا القيد سيظهر رصيد ح / إيجار مسدد مقدما بالميزانية بمبلغ 4000 ريال بعد تخفيضه بقيمة مايخص السنة من مصروف
لكن أحيانا يقوم المحاسب بعمل قيد الإثبات ( 1 / 5 ) علي نحو مختلف وذلك كما يلي 
12000 من ح / مصروف الإيجار 12000 إلي ح / النقدية بالبنك 
لاحظ أن المحاسب في هذه الحالة تعامل مع العملية علي إنها مصروف بالكامل,, لذلك في 30 / سيكون قيد التسوية بمالايخص السنة وذلك كما يلي 
4000 من ح / إيجار مسدد مقدما 4000 إلي ح / مصروف الإيجار 
وبناءا علي هذا القيد سيظهر رصيد ح / إيجار مسدد مقدما بالميزانية بمبلغ 4000 ريال أيضا 
لكن للعلم فإن الطريقة الأولي هي الأصح والأفضل والأكثر استخداما ... والفرق بين الطريقتين أن قيد التسوية في الطريقة الأولي كان بما يخص السنة من مصروف أما في الطريقة الثانية فكان بما لايخص السنة من مصروف




2 – الإيراد المقدم ....هي مبالغ استلمتها المنشأة مقدما من العملاء وسجلت بالدفاتر وذلك مقابل سلع أو خدمات سيتم تقديما للعملاء في المستقبل . وكما أوضحنا سابقا فأن قيد التسوية هنا أيضا سيعتمد علي قيد الإثبات وذلك كما يلي
مثال ,,, في 1 / 1 / 2000 قامت المنشأة بتأجير جزء من مبناها للغير بمبلغ 120000 جنيه لمدة 3 سنوات وقد تم استلام القيمة نقدا.
فإذا قام المحاسب في 1 / 1 بعمل قيد الإثبات كما يلي 
120000 من ح / نقدية بالصندوق 120000 إلي ح / إيراد إيجار محصل مقدما 
في هذه الحالية سوف يكون قيد التسوية في 30 / 12 يما يخص السنة من إيراد كما يلي
40000 من ح / إيراد إيجار محصل مقدما 40000 إلي ح / إيراد إيجارات ( مايخص السنة )
أما إذا اعتبر المحاسب المبلغ بالكامل إيراد وقام بعمل قيد الاثبات في 1/ 1 كما يلي
120000 من ح / نقدية بالصندوق 120000 إلي ح / إيراد إيجارات 
فإن قيد التسوية في 30 / 12 يجب أن يكون بما لايخص السنة كما يلي 
80000 من ح / إيراد إيجارات 80000 إلي ح / إيراد إيجار محصل مقدما ( مالايخص السنة ) 
ثانيا ... المستحقات 

كل ما هو مستحق ( سواء كان مصروف أو إيراد ) يتصف ب4 صفات رئيسية هي
1- أنه غير مسدد 2- أنه غير مسجل بالدفاتر 3- أنه يخص فترة محاسبية واحدة 4 – أن له قيد تسوية فقط في نهاية السنة المالية

1 – المصروف المستحق.... هو مصروف يخص السنة المالية ولم يتم سداده بعد . ولم يسجل بالدفاتر . وهنا يجب علينا أن نقوم بتحديد قيمة هذا المصروف وأن نضيفه للمصاريف الأخري بقائمة الدخل ، كما يجب أن تظهر المصروفات المستحقة كالتزام علي المنشأة ضمن الخصوم المتداولة بالميزانية
مثال .. في 30 / 12 / 2000 كان رصيد الرواتب والأجور في ميزان مراجعة إحدي المنشآت مبلغ 22000 جنيه فإذا علمت أن الرواتب الشهرية بالمنشأة هي مبلغ 2000 جنيه فالمطلوب عمل قيد التسوية اللازم في 30 / 12 ؟
بما أن الرواتب الشهرية 2000 جنيه فأن الرواتب السنوية = 2000 * 12 = 24000 جنيه
إذا الرواتب المستحقة علي المنشأة = 24000 – 22000 = 2000 جنيه
فيكون قيد التسوية كما يلي 2000 من ح / الرواتب والأجور 2000 إلي ح / الرواتب والأجور المستحقة

2 – الإيراد المستحق .... هو قيمة سلع أو خدمات قدمتها المنشأة لعملائها خلال السنة المالية ولم تستلم كامل قيمتها بعد ولم يتم تسجيلها بالدفاتر . وهنا يجب أن يتم تحديد قيمة هذه الإيرادات المستحقة وإضافتها إلي الإيرادات الأخري بقائمة الدخل ، كما يجب أن تظهر قيمة الإيرادات المستحقة ضمن الأصول المتداولة بقائمة المركز المالي 
مثال ... قدمت إحدي المنشآت إستشارات هندسية لأحد عملائها قيمتها 85000 جنيه ولم تستلم قيمتها حتي 30 / 12 / 2000 
في هذه الحالة نقوم بعمل قيد التسوية التالي في 30 / 12
85000 من ح / إيرادات إستشارات هندسية مستحقة 85000 إلي ح / إيرادات إستشارات هندسية 


ملاحظة هامة جدا.... قيد التسوية يؤثر دائما في حسابين .... أحدهما بالميزانية والآخر بقائمة الدخل

الديـــــون 

لابد أن نفرق بين 3 أنواع من الديون
1 – الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها
2 – الديون المعدومة
3 – الديون الجيدة


فالديون المشكوك في تحصيلها هي الديون التي يحتمل عدم تحصيلها.. لذلك تقوم المنشأة ( تطبيقا لمبدأ الحيطة والحذر ) بتكوين مخصص للديون المشكوك في تحصيلها وينعكس ذلك بالطبع علي صحة الإيرادات المحققة في قائمة الدخل

والديون المعدومة هي الديون التي تأكد عدم تحصيلها فعلا 

أما الديون الجيدة فهي الديون القابلة للتحقق وهي عبارة عن رصيد المدينين مطروحا منه مخصص الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها


فكيف يتم تكوين مخصص الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها ؟
يتم ذلك بإحدي طريقتين 
إما كنسبة من المبيعات الآجلة ( مدخل قائمة الدخل )
أو كنسبة من رصيد المدينين ( مدخل قائمة المركز المالي )

وبمعني آخر فإنه في نهاية كل سنة مالية يجب علي المنشأة تكوين مخصص للديون المشكوك في تحصيلها وتحميل إيرادات هذه الفترة بمقدار هذا المخصص
وفيما يلي سنشرح الطريقتين السابقتين علما بإن طريقة نسبة رصيد المدينين هي الأكثر إستخداما

الطريقة الأولي .. تقدير الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها كنسبة من المبيعات الآجلة
ولهذه الطريقة خطوتين 
1 – تقدير قيمة المخصص بضرب صافي المبيعات الآجلة ( بعد خصم المردودات والمسموحات والخصم المسموح به ) في النسبة المقدرة للمخصص
2 – إعداد قيد التسوية التالي من ح / الأرباح والخسائر إلي ح / مخصص الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها
فإذا كان صافي المبيعات الآجلة 525000 جنيه والشركة تقدر أن نسبة الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها هي 6 % من صافي المبيعات الآجلة تكون قيمة المخصص = 525000 * 6% = 31500 جنيه
ويكون قيد التسوية ( تكوين المخصص ) هو 
31500 من ح / الأرباح والخسائر 31500 إلي ح / مخصص الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها

لاحظ أن ... في هذه الطريقة نتجاهل وجود أي رصيد سابق لحساب مخصص الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها
بمعني لوكان هناك مخصص تم تكوينه في العام السابق فإننا نتجاهل رصيده ونقوم بتكوين مخصص العام الحالي بضرب صافي المبيعات الآجلة في نسبة الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها . ويعتبر هذا هو عيب هذه الطريقة 
الطريقة الثانية .. تقدير الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها كنسبة من رصيد المدينين


وخطوات هذه الطريقة كما يلي 
1 – تقدير المخصص كنسبة من رصيد المدينين في نهاية الفترة
2 – مقارنة رصيد المخصص المطلوب ( الجديد ) برصيد المخصص الموجود ( القديم ) وهنا يكون أمامنا 3 احتمالات 

الأول .. أن يتساوي رصيد المخصص المطلوب ( الجديد ) مع رصيد المخصص القديم وفي هذه الحالة لانقوم بعمل أي تسويات

الثاني .. أن يكون رصيد المخصص الجديد أكبر من رصيد المخصص القديم وهنا يجب عمل قيد تسوية بالفرق
( يعني زيادة رصيد المخصص القديم بالقيمة المطلوبة فقط ) وذلك بالقيد التالي 
من ح / الأرباح والخسائر إلي ح / مخصص الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها

الثالث .. أن يكون رصيد المخصص الجديد أقل من رصيد المخصص القديم وفي هذه الحالة نقوم بعمل قيد تسوية لتخفيض قيمة المخصص القديم بالفرق بينهما وذلك بالقيد التالي
من ح / مخصص الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها إلي ح / الأرباح والخسائر
مثال للتوضيح .. بفرض أن شركة تقوم بتكوين مخصص الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها كنسبة 4 % من رصيد المدينين . فإذا كان رصيد المدينين في 30 / 12 هو مبلغ 180000 جنيه 
فإن قيمة المخصص المطلوب = 180000 * 4% = 7200 جنيه
هنا يجب أن نقارن هذه القيمة ( 7200 ) برصيد المخصص القديم ( الموجود من العام السابق )

فإذا كان رصيد المخصص القديم = 7200 فإننا لن نقوم بعمل أي قيود تسوية 

وإذا كان رصيد المخصص القديم = 5000 جنية فإن المطلوب هو زيادة هذا المخصص من 5000 إلي 7200 كما يلي
رصيد المخصص الجديد – رصيد المخصص القديم = 7200 – 5000 = 2200 
فيكون قيد التسوية بالفرق ( زيادة المخصص القديم بقيمة الفرق )
2200 من ح / الأرباح والخسائر 2200 إلي ح / مخصص الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها

وإذا كان رصيد المخصص القديم 8000 جنيه نقوم بعمل التالي
رصيد المخصص الجديد – رصيد المخصص القديم = 7200 – 8000 = - 800
وعليه يجب تخفيض المخصص الجديد بهذه القيمة وذلك بالقيد التالي
800 من ح / مخصص الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها 800 إلي ح / الأرباح والخسائر 
الديون المعدومة


يتم تسوية الديون المعدومة بإحدي طريقتين 
الأولي ... بالحذف المباشر بالقيد التالي من ح / الديون المعدومة إلي ح / المدينين
مثال .. أظهرت سجلات إحدي المنشآت التجارية المعلومات التالية 
مدينين 180000 ، ديون معدومة 16900 
المطلوب قيد أعدام الديون المعدومة ؟
والإجابة .. بطريقة الحذف المباشر سيكون القيد كما يلي
16900 من ح / الديون المعدومة 16900 إلي ح / المدينين 
وفي نهاية العام يتم إقفال الديون المعدومة في حساب الأرباح والخسائر بقيد التسوية التالي
16900 من ح / الأرباح والخسائر 16900 إلي ح / الديون المعدومة


الثانية .. إعدام الدين باستخدام المخصص
مثال .. في 30 / 12 / 2000 أظهر ميزان مراجعة منشآة الخالدية الأرصدة التالية 
مدينين 230000 مخصص ديون مشكوك في تحصيلها 8000 
فإذا علمت أنه
في 23 / 10 / 2000 تم إعدام دين لأحد العملاء بمبلغ 7900 جنيه
جرت عادة المنشـأة علي تقدير الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها بنسبة 5 % من رصيد المدينين
المطلوب .. قيد إعدام الدين في 23 / 10 
قيد تكوين المخصص الجديد في 30 / 12 
والإجابة كما يلي ... قيد إعدام الدين في 23 / 10 
7900 من ح / مخصص الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها 7900 إلي ح / المدينين
قيد تكوين المخصص الجديد
قيمة المخصص المطلوب = 23000 * 5% = 11500
مقارنة المخصص الجديد بالقديم 
الجديد – القديم = 11500 – 8000 = 3500 
قيد التسوية 3500 من ح / الأرباح والخسائر 3500 إلي ح / مخصص الديون المشكوك في تحصيلها

لاحظ أن ... رصيد المدينين في 30 / 12 هو الرصيد بعد إعدام الدين في 23 / 10 أي أنه قد تم تخفيض قيمة المدينين والمخصص بمبلغ 7900 جنيه في تاريخ 23 / 10 وأن قيمتهم الحالية في الميزان في 30 / 12 هي القيمة الصافية بعد التخفيض


أتمني اني اكون وضحت لك بعض الأمور اللي تساعدك في مقابلتك بإذن الله
وفيما يلي اهم الأسئلة التي وردت قي إمتحاني بمكتب السبتي للمحاسبة والمراجعة


1 – إستأجرت مؤسسة البيان مبني كمقر لها بمبلغ 36000 ريال من مالك العقار الحمدان بموجب عقد إيجار ملزم للطرفين يبدأ في 1 / 1 / 2000 م . ورغبت المؤسسة في تسجيل قيمة الإيجار بالكامل بسجلاتها في 1 / 1 / 2000 . عليه يرجي إجراء القيد المحاسبي اللازم . ( 10 درجات )

2 – تقوم المؤسسة بإثبات الإيجار الشهري علي المصروفات . يرجي عمل القيد المحاسبي اللازم في نهاية كل شهر ، كما قامت المؤسسة بسداد نصف قيمة الإيجار الموضح أعلاه بشيك في نهاية شهر يناير 2000 م . المطلوب قيد السداد . ( 10 درجات ) 

3 – إذا كان رصيد بضاعة أول المدة 125000 وآخر المدة 185000 والمشتريات من الفواتير 185000 فهل يمكن تحديد تكلفة المبيعات ؟ ( 10 درجات )

اخر ثلاثه مشاركات منقول 
معايير دولية تحكم مهنة المحاسبة
وترتب على وضع "معايير محاسبية دولية متعارف عليها" أن أصبحت مهنة المحاسبة كغيرها من المهن الأخرى لها معاييرها ومبادئ ممارستها وأخلاقياتها المتعارف عليها دولياً حيث يمكن الرجوع إليها والوقوف عليها عند الحاجة وباستخدام تلك المعايير في الممارسة والتقيد بها يمكن الحد من الاجتهادات وتعدد المعالجات للموضوع الواحد.

مجلس الاتحاد
يشرف المجلس وهو مكون من ممثلي الـ 18 بلداً المنتخبين من الجمعية لمدة 2.5 سنة، على برنامج العمل العام للاتحاد الدولي للمحاسبين والميزانية ويشرف، كلما كان مناسباً، على لجان المشاريع الخاصة. ويعين المجلس لجنة تنفيذية من بين أعضائه لتنفيذ سياساته وقراراته.

الاتحاد الدولي للمحاسبين (ifac) – نشأته ومهامه
• ظهر الاتحاد الدولي للمحاسبين الى حيز الوجود نتيجة لمبادرات قدمت سنة 1973، ووافق عليها المؤتمر الدولي للمحاسبين الذي عقد في ميونخ سنة 1977.
• مهمة الاتحاد الدولي للمحاسبين هي تطوير وتحسين مهمة المحاسبة في العالم بمعايير متجانسة قادرة على تقديم خدمات ذات جودة عالية متجانسة للمصلحة العامة. وأن الاتحاد منظمة للهيئات المحاسبية التي لا تسعى الى الربح وغير حكومية وغير سياسية.
• يبادر الاتحاد الدولي للمحاسبين بالتعاون مع الهيئات الأعضاء ومنظمات المحاسبة الإقليمية وغيرها من المنظمات العالمية، وينسق ويرشد الجهود الرامية الى توفير بيانات عالمية فنية وسلوكية وتعليمية لمهنة المحاسبة.

عضوية الاتحاد
العضوية في الاتحاد الدولي للمحاسبين مفتوحة لهيئات المحاسبة المعترف بها قانونياً أو بحكم الإجماع في أوطانها كمنظمات ذات أهمية لها سمعتها الحسنة في مهنة المحاسبة. وتشمل العضوية في الاتحاد الدولي للمحاسبين العضوية في لجنة المعايير الدولية للمحاسبة. ويبلغ عدد المحاسبين في المنظمات الأعضاء بالاتحاد الدولي للمحاسبين 2.000.000 محاسباً في العمل المهني والخاص والتعليم والحكومة 

سياسة الاتحاد من الاعتراف بالمؤهلات المحاسبية المهنية عبر الحدود 
• إن مهمة الاتحاد الدولي للمحاسبين هي تطوير وتحسين مهنة المحاسبة في العالم مقترنة بمعايير متجانسة قادرة على توفير خدمات متسمة بالجودة العالية خدمة للمصلحة العامة. ومن الملازم لبيان المهمة هذا وجود فهم بان الخدمات المقترنة بالجودة العالية دائماً يفرض بأن تكون المعايير المهنية التي تسير هذه الخدمات ذات جودة عالية أيضاً، وعندئذ تسهل المعايير العالية ممارسة عالمية في مهنة المحاسبة. 
دورة التشغيل
هي متوسط الفتره الزمنية بين عملية شراء السلع وبيعها وتحصيل قيمة المبيعات نقدا في المنشأت التجارية
او متوسط الفتره الزمنية بين عملية شراء المواد الخام اللازمة للتصنيع والانتاج وبيع المنتجات وتحصيل قيمة المبيعات نقدا وذلك في المنشأت الصناعية.





التحليل الفنى:
هو فن وواقع يبين لك الحقيقة التي يتجاهلها البعض احيانا فمهما كان فان 1 +1 سوف تعود الى 2 مهما وصلت ومهما نزلت
والتحليل الاساسي يعتمد على المعلومات المحاسبيه والمهم فيها ما سوف اتطرق له لاحقا ان شاء الله وهو الابواب التي يحدث فيها اللف والدوران في الميزانيات وهي المباديء والمفاهيم المحاسبيه التي يتم بواسطتها معالجة البيانات المحاسبية

المعلومات هي شريان الحياة الان وعصب النجاح الاساسي لاي كيان يسعى الى تحقيق هدف معين وامكانية توفير المعلومات وتحليلها وتفسيرها سار هدف للكثير كل حسب اهتماماته والبيانات المحاسبيه هي معلومات ومن احد المهتمين بهذه المعلومات هو المستثمرين فهم يريدون المعلومات عن الشركات بغرض اتخاذ قرارات الاستثمار في هذه الشركات بناء على بياناتها او معلوماتها
ولذلك فان هذه المعلومات بحاجة فعلا الى تركيز وتمحيص ولن يكون ذلك إلا بفهمها فهما سليما وبشكل عميق جدا سوف يساعد على اتحاذ القرار السليم
في السابق كانت المحاسبه تقتصر استخداماتها على المحاسبين في الشركات او الحكومات ولكن الان تغير الوضع واصبحت ضرورة ملحة للناس العاديين ايضا وكلما ازدادت الرغبة في العمل بالأسهم بين الناس تزيد الضرورة بالنسبة لهم لفهم واتقان التعامل مع البيانات وبذلك تكون لديك معرفة بتحليل البيانات للشركات وشراء الأسهم على ضوءها. 
يجدر بنا قبل أن نبدأ بدراسة الأصول العلمية والعملية الخاصة بالمحاسبة أن نوضح بداية أن نشأة المحاسبة جاءت وليدة الحاجة ، فإذا كان في الإمكان أن يعتمد الإنسان علي ذاكرته – وذلك إذا ما صغرت عملياته – في معرفه نتيجة معاملاته مع الغير ، ويعرف ما له وما عليه ، ومن ثم فهو في غير حاجة الي استخدام دفاتر أو سجلات ، إلا أن ذلك يصبح غير صحيح إذا ما زادت أعماله ، وتعددت عملياته ، وتضخمت أمواله ، لذلك وجب عليه في الحالة الأخيرة الاستعانة ببعض السجلات يثبت فيها ما له وما عليه لكي تعكس علاقته مع الغير من ناحية ، وتساعده من ناحية أخري في التعرف علي نتيجة أعماله خلال فتره معينه ، وكذا إظهار مركزه المالي ( ما له وما عليه ) في تاريخ معين .

ويمكننا تعريف المحاسبة ، بأنها مجموعة من المبادئ والأصول والقواعد والأسس والسياسات والفروض والمفاهيم والمضامين والمصطلحات العلمية وكوكبه من الأساليب والإجراءات والطرق الفنية ، التي تحكم وتتبع في حصر وقياس وتحليل وتسجيل وتبويب وتلخيص العمليات المالية ، التي تقع في المنشاة ، والتقرير عنها وفي تحليل البيانات المالية التي تقع في المنشاة والتقرير عنها وفي تحليل البيانات وفي تفسير وتوصيل المعلومات التي تتضمنها القوائم والتقارير المالية ، بهدف الاحتفاظ بسجلات متكاملة لجميع عمليات المنشاة ، وقياس نتيجة أعمالها من ربح أو خسارة عن كل فترة زمنيه ، وقياس مركزها المالي في نهاية كل فترة ، وتقييم أدائها وأداء إدارتها والعاملين بها والمحاسبة عن مسئولياتهم بشكل دوري وحماية أصولها وممتلكاتها من السرقة والاختلاس والضياع والتبذير وسوء الاستعمال وتوفير المعلومات المالية اللازمة لمساعدة إدارتها والأطراف الخارجية في عملية اتخاذ القرارات .

تصميم النظام المحاسبي للشركات

هي عبارة عن تصميم مجموعة من الدفاتر والسجلات المحاسبية والتي يتم فيها 
تسجيل جميع العمليات المالية الخاصة بنشاط المنشأة لحظة حدوثها ،
وتسجيل هذه العمليات لا يتم من فراغ وإنما يتم من واقع مجموعة من المستندات المعضدة 
لهذه العمليات المالية التي يتم تسجيلها وإثباتها وقيدها والتي لابد لها من مستندات مؤيدة ومثبته لوقوعها ، فهذه المستندات تعتبر سند عملية القيد والتسجيل والإثبات ، ومن أمثلة هذه المستندات
( فواتير البيع ، الشراء ، سندات القبض ، الدفع ) وتسمي هذه المستندات بالدورة المستندية 
الدورة الدفترية : عبارة عن الدفاتر والسجلات التي يتم فيها إثبات قيد المستندات سالفة الذكر حني تتمكن المنشأة في نهاية الفترة المالية من تحديد صافي ربح او خسارة النشاط ومن هذه الدورات :
• الدورة الدفترية الإيطالية
• الدورة الدفترية الأمريكية ( وهذه الطريقة هي الشائعة في التطبيق )
• الدورة الدفترية الفرنسية


إعداد قيود الافتتاح والإقفال وقائمة المركز المالي الافتتاحية

- يتم إعداد قيود الإقفال بنهاية السنة المالية والتي تستخرج من جميع بنود المركز المالي وقائمة الدخل .
- يتم إعداد قيود الافتتاح في بداية الفترة المالية التالية والتي تستخرج من جميع بنود قائمة المركز المالي فقط .
-قائمة المركز المالي الافتتاحية : تعد في حاله ما إذا كانت المنشاة قد زاولت نشاطها مسبقا وتريد إعداد نظام محاسبي متكامل لمعرفة طبيعة مركزها المالي .


إعداد القيود المحاسبية من خلال مستندات حقيقية


تعريف مبدئي بالبنود المحاسبية المدينة والدائنة

الأصول الثابتة راس المال
المشروعات تحت التنفيذ الاحتياطيات
المخزون المخصصات
العملاء الموردين
أوراق القبض أوراق الدفع
الحسابات المدينة المتنوعة الحسابات الدائنة الأخرى
نقدية بالبنك والصندوق دائنو شراء أصول ثابتة
دائنو توزيعات
المصروفات المبيعات ( الإيرادات )
المشتريات 


التسجيل في دفتر اليومية

يتم تجميع المستندات الخاصة بنشاط المنشاة من فواتير شراء وبيع ومصروفات وتسجيلها في دفتر اليومية من خلال قيود محاسبية ويتم تسجيل جميع العمليات المالية الاخري في نفس الدفتر ( عهد ، سلف ، 000000 )

الترحيل الي دفاتر الأستاذ

دفاتر الأستاذ ما هي إلا دفاتر مساعدة يتم فيها تسجيل جميع الأرصدة المدينة منها والدائنة الخاصة بالمنشأة ( عملاء ، موردين ، حسابات مدينة ، حسابات دائنة ، 0000 )


إعداد موازين المراجعة

بناء علي الترحيل الي دفاتر الأستاذ وبعد التسجيل بدفاتر اليومية يتم إعداد موازين المراجعة المساعدة وميزان المراجعة العام والتي تستخدم في إعداد التقارير المالية والقوائم المالية الختامية.


ميزان مراجعة مساعد
( للعملاء / للموردين / الحسابات .م / الحسابات . د)

رصيد أخر المدة الحركة رصيد أول المدةٍٍٍ البيــــــــان
مدين دائن مدين دائن مدين دائن 



الإجمـــــالي 
• يراد تكوين مخصص للديون المشكوك في تحصيلها بمبلغ 15000 ج .
• أعدمت الشركة دين على أحد العملاء بمبلغ 3000 ج .
• أعدمت الشركة دين على أحد العملاء بمبلغ 4000 ج مكون عنه مخصص بكامل القيمة .
• أعدمت الشركة دين على أحد العملاء بمبلغ 5000 ج مكون عنه مخصص بــ1500 ج .
• ضمن المخصصات مبلغ 2700 ج مخصص أنتهي الغرض من تكوينه .
الاجابةعلى القيود اعلاة

] 15000 مخصصات بخلاف الإهلاك
15000 المخصصات ( ديون مشكو فيها )
{ تكوين المخصص }

2] 3000 المصروفات العمومية والإدارية ( ديون معدومة )
3000 العملاء
{ إعدام دين ليس له مخصص }

3] 4000 المخصصات ( ديون مشكوك فيها )
4000 العملاء
{ إعدام دين له مخصص }
4] 3500 المصروفات العمومية والإدارية
1500 المخصصات (ديون مشكوك فيها )


5000 العملاء
{ إعدام دين له جزء مخصص }

5] 2700 المخصصات ( ديون مشكوك فيها )
2700 إيرادات أخرى
{ رد المخصص }


المعالجه المحاسبيه لتحرير فاتوره البيع مع عدم خروج البضاعه كالتالى:-
1-عند تحرير الفاتوره
من حـ/ العملاء
الى مذكورين
حـ/الايرادات المقدمه
حـ/ ضريبة المبيعات

2-عند استلام العميل البضاعه يتم عمل المعالجه التاليه

من حـ/الايرادات المقدمه
الى حـ/ المبيعات 
الاعـتـمـادات الـمـسـتـنـديــة 

يلعب الاعتماد المستندى دورا غاية في الأهمية في الحياة التجارية فمعظم عمليات الاستيراد والتصدير لا تتم بدونه نظرا لاختلاف دول الأطراف العاملة أو المتعاقدة عليها فالمصدر لا يعرف المستورد والعكس صحيح فمن يضمن للإثنان حقوقهما ؟
يلعب البنك في هذه الحالة دور الطرف الضامن لصحة العملية التجارية من خلال الاعتماد المستندى الذي يأمر المستورد أو المشترى البنك بفتحه لصالح المصدر أو البائع حتى تتم العملية بنجاح .

إن أبسط صور الاعتماد المستندى تمر بالمراحل التالية :
• • يتفق المشترى والبائع من خلال عقد بينهما على إتمام صفقة الاستيراد والتصدير وإثبات كافة أنواع المستندات والأسعار والمواصفات في هذا العقد .
• • يقوم الطرف المشترى ( المستورد ) بطلب فتح اعتماد مستندي من البنك ( بعقد مبرم بينهما فقط ) بقيمة الثمن الوارد بالعقد المبرم بين المشترى والبائع ولصالح البائع 
• • حيث يتعهد البنك للبائع وفقا لما جاء به من شروط والتزامات تضمن للمشترى عملية شحن البضائع محل العقد بينه وبين البائع بإحدى وسائل الشحن أو النقل بموجب وثيقة من الناقل تنص على أنه سيسلم هذه البضائع للمشترى الحقيقي الحائز لتلك الوثيقة وغالبا ما يحتفظ البنك بهذه الوثيقة حتى يقوم المشترى بتسديد قيمة فتح الاعتماد بالإضافة للمصاريف البنكية والفوائد وغيرها مما تم الاتفاق عليه بينه وبين البنك في عقد فتح الاعتماد المستندى .
• • هناك العديد من التطبيقات والبدائل التي تتم لإتمام عمليات الاعتمادات المستندية نظرا لاختلاف ظروف تواجد البنك وفروعه ومراسليه في نفس الدول التي يتعامل فيها المشترى والمستورد .وكذلك ظروف توفر مبالغ الاعتماد من أكثر من مصدر شخصي أو بنكى وكذلك الضمان.
• • إن الاعتمادات المستندية ليست نوعا واحدا ، فهناك الـ : (أ) الاعتماد المستندى الغير قابل للإلغاء (ب) الاعتماد المستندى القابل للإلغاء (ج) الاعتماد المستندى المعزز (د)الاعتماد المستندى القابل للتحويل 
• • وينتهي الاعتماد المستندى بانتهاء مدته أو بتسليم البنك المستندات على الطرف المستفيد . 
الشروط العامة لفتح الاعتمادات المستندية 
بالإشارة إلى كافة الاعتمادات المستندية التي قد تفتحونها لحسابنا من وقت الى آخر نعلمكم أننا نوافق على الشروط التالية:-

1) نفوضكم بأن تقيدوا على حسابنا وأن نسدد قيم هذه الاعتمادات المستندية وجميع المصاريف التي تتكبدونها نيابة عنا وأية دفعات أو سحوبات يجري بموجبها في الأوقات التي ترونها مناسبة دون أخذ موافقتنا المسبقة على ذلك ونسقط حقنا بالاعتراض على هذه القيود .

2) تبقى المستندات والبضاعة العائدة لها بتصرفكم كضمانة لتسديد جميع الدفعات والمبالغ التي تستحق علينا بموجب الاعتمادات المستندية التي تفتحونها وفي حالة تقصيرنا عن تسديد أي مبلغ مطلوب منا بموجب الاعتمادات المستندية فإننا نفوضكم تفويضا مطلقا ببيع البضاعة بالطريقة التي ترونها مناسبة وباستعمال حصيلة بيع البضاعة لتسديد التزاماتنا نحوكم وإننا نتعهد بأن نسدد إليكم أي رصيد يبقى لم يتم تسديده من حصيلة بيع البضاعة كما أننا نقر ونعترف مسبقا بأن لا حق لنا بالمطالبة بأي عطل أو ضرر نتيجة لبيع البضاعة بأية أسعار ترونها مناسبة .

3) نفوضكم بأن تشتروا أو تبيعوا لحسابنا ، بأسعار البيع والشراء السائدة في يوم البيع والشراء العملات الأجنبية اللازمة لتمويل الاعتمادات المستندية التي تفتحونها لحسابنا .

4) نوافق على عدم اعتباركم أنتم أو عملائكم مسؤولين عن صحة أو حقيقة المستندات العائدة للاعتمادات المستندية التي تفتحونها لحسابنا والتظهيرات الخاصة بهذه المستندات أو عن أي تزوير أو تحريف يلحق بها ، وكذلك فاننا لا نعتبركم أنتم أو عملائكم مسؤولين عن أي اختلاف في أوصاف البضائع المشحونة عن الأوصاف المبينة في مستندات الاعتمادات العائدة لها بما في ذلك كميتها ووزنها ونوعها وحالتها وتعبئتها أو عن مخالفتها لأي شرط من شروط هذه الاعتمادات .

5) نوافق على اعتباركم انتم أو عملائكم غير مسؤولين عن أية أضرار قد تلحقنا نتيجة ضياع أو تأخير البرقيات والتجايير والمستندات أو غيرها بسبب حدوث خطأ أو تأخير في نقلها من قبل سلطات البريد .

6) نتعهد بتزويدكم ببوليصة تأمين على البضائع المطلوبة بمبلغ يساوي قيمة الاعتماد( بما فيها مصاريف الشحن) مضافا إليها 10% على الأقل ضد جميع الأخطار التي ترونها مناسبة ونفوضكم بإجراء التأمين لحسابنا ( دون أن تكونوا ملزمين بذلك) إذا كان في اعتقادكم أن البوليصة التي زودتم بها غير كافية ونفوضكم بقيد مصاريف التأمين أو أية مصاريف أخرى تكونوا قد صرفتموها بهذا الخصوص على حسابنا لديكم ، وإننا نتحمل أي عطل أو ضرر قد ينجم عن تخلفنا عن تزويدكم ببوليصة التأمين أو عدم إجرائكم التأمين المطلوب .

7) نوافق على إعفائكم أنتم وعملائكم من أي عطل أو ضرر أو خسارة تلحق بنا نتيجة لبوليصة شحن تم تجييرها من قبلكم لصالحنا ونعتبر أنه لا يحق لنا الرجوع عليكم بأي عطل أو ضرر أو خسارة تنتج عن بوليصة قد تم تجييرها من قبلكم .

8) نتعهد بالتقيد بجميع القوانين المرعية وعدم مخالفة أي من القوانين عند فتح اعتمادات لاستيراد البضائع كما نتعهد بتعويضكم عن أية عطل أو ضرر أو خسارة تلحق بكم نتيجة لأي إجراء من طرفنا يتضمن مخالفة للقوانين المرعية ، كما نتعهد بتزويدكم بجميع المستندات اللازمة التي تتطلبها القوانين المرعية ،كما وأن مجرد استلامنا للبضاعة أو تحفظ خاص بالبضاعة أو المستندات .


9) نفوضكم تفويضا مطلقا لا رجعة عنه بنقل وتخزين البضاعة الخاصة بالاعتمادات المستندية التي تفتحونها ونتعهد بدفع جميع النفقات التي تتكبدونها بهذا الشأن، ونفوضكم بقيد قيمة أية نفقات تتكبدونها بهذا الشأن على حسابنا لديكم .

10) نوافق على اعتبار جميع القيود في سجلاتكم المتعلقة بالمبالغ والمصاريف التي دفعتموها أو الالتزامات التي ترتبت عليكم بسبب هذه الاعتمادات المستندية ببينة قاطعة بهذا الخصوص .

11) نفوضكم بقبول أي مستندات للشحن بموجب الاعتمادات التي تفتحونها لحسابنا ونوافق على إعفائكم انتم وعملائكم من كافة الالتزامات التي تترتب عليها إذا ماتبين أن بوليصة الشحن لا تحمل التواقيع المفوضة أو تم تزويرها .

12) نوافق على إعفائكم من كافة الالتزامات التي تترتب عليكم أو على عملائكم بموجب شروط الاعتمادات المفتوحة لحسابنا في حالات الحرب.

13) إن كل مبلغ يتم احتجازه لدى عملائكم من أحد حساباتكم مقابل أي اعتماد مفتوح لحسابنا يكون على مسئوليتنا ومجرد إشعارنا بأن مبلغا كهذا قد يتم احتجازه يعتبر بينة كافية لاثبات ذلك.

14) إذا وقع خلاف بيننا وبين المستفيد أو بينكم وبين المستفيد في أي شأن يتعلق بهذه الاعتمادات فإننا نفوضكم تفويضا مطلقا بأن تقوموا رأسا أو بواسطة محام أو أكثر توكلونه أو يوكله عميلكم بأية إجراءات إدارية أو قضائية تقام ضدكم أو ضد عميلكم من أي شخص كان في أي بلد كان ، وسواء كانت تلك الإجراءات المقامة منكم أو عليكم أمام المحاكم أو بطريقة التحكيم أو بمعرفة الخبراء كما ترون وكما تكون الحال ، وأنا نتعهد بقبول نتائج تلك الإجراءات مهما كانت، وكذلك نفوضكم تفويضا مطلقا بأن تدفعوا جميع الرسوم والمصاريف وأتعاب المحامين والمحكمين والخبراء ( أينما كانوا) وما يتبعها من مصاريف سفر واقامة وترجمة أوراق ونسخها وطبعها وتصويرها بالغة ما بلغت دون الرجوع إلينا وقيد جميع ذلك علينا في الحساب ونتعهد بأن ندفع لكم جميع ما قد تكونون قد صرفتموه على الوجه المار الذكر بدون أي اعتراض .

15) نوافق على أن تخضع جميع الاعتمادات المفتوحة لحسابنا لمجموعة الأصول والأعراف الموحدة للاعتمادات المستندية التي أقرتها غرفة التجارة الدولية ( كما عدلت في سنة 1993 نشرة رقم (500) وأية تعديلات عليها.

----------


## asmaasmaa

*لو سمحت حضرتك انا  متقدمه لمكتب محاسب قانوني  وفيه امتحان للقبول   ان شاء  الله ممكن اي  حد  يفيدني  اذاكر  ايه و اقراء ايه علشان  اجتاز الامتحان  ان شاء  الله*

----------

